# The Movie Quote Game



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are the rules: Name the movie the from the previous post. (Actor and character welcomed, but not necessary). Then post your own. Easy. I'll start:

"Hello, my name is Ingio Montoya. You killed my father Prepare to die!"

PS I'm going to see this performer in concert on Friday, September 28!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 18, 2007)

The Princess Bride!

New one: "We have a pool....and a pond. The pond would be good for you."


----------



## Buffie (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought that was Caddyshack, but I double checked to make sure. You totally stumped me for a sec, Spanky.

Here's an easy one:

"It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas."


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

Buffie said:


> "It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas."



The Blues Brothers, natch!

"Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch -- everything stops!"


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch -- everything stops!"



Sorry. That was nasty of me. It's from Happy Birthday, Wanda June.

I'll play nice, now.



"How's your head?"

"Well, I haven't had any _complaints_..."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 18, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "How's your head?"
> 
> "Well, I haven't had any _complaints_..."



Elvira Mistress of the Dark. Luv that movie.

Here's mine.

"Greetings, my friend. We are all interested in the future, for that is where you and I are going to spend the rest of our lives. And remember my friend, future events such as these will affect you in the future."


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Greetings, my friend. We are all interested in the future, for that is where you and I are going to spend the rest of our lives. And remember my friend, future events such as these will affect you in the future."



Plan Nine From Outer Space!

Those lines delivered by Criswell!

I just watched this movie a few weeks ago. Again. 

"...future events such as these will affect you in the future." Classic.



"It's no longer a blue world. Where will we go?"

(Bonus points for answering the character's question!)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2007)

Yellow Submarine

"..now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "It's no longer a blue world. Where will we go?"
> 
> (Bonus points for answering the character's question!)





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yellow Submarine



*ding!*

Not going for the bonus?

(I have no idea what your movie is.)


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yellow Submarine
> 
> "..now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."




Spaceballs!!   


"..Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?"


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 18, 2007)

Airplane!

"Boys, are you buzzing?"


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 18, 2007)

The Beatles "Help!"



"Ladedah, Ladedah":blush:


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The Beatles "Help!"
> 
> 
> 
> "Ladedah, Ladedah":blush:



Diane Keaton in Looking for Mr Goodbar?


"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries"


----------



## Spanky (Sep 18, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Diane Keaton in Looking for Mr Goodbar?
> 
> 
> "Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries"



The Holy Grail. (I also like "she turned me into newt.........got better")


"Asps......very dangerous.......you go first."


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> The Holy Grail. (I also like "she turned me into newt.........got better")
> 
> 
> "Asps......very dangerous.......you go first."


 Raiders of the Lost Ark

"The only true currency in this bankrupt world... is what you share with someone else when you're uncool."


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark
> 
> "The only true currency in this bankrupt world... is what you share with someone else when you're uncool."



Almost Famous.


"I see. I see alright. I see our asses in a sling if we get caught, that's what I see."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 18, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit!! 

"Check this shit. You got cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blond hair, blue eyes. And then you got Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!"


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Smokey and the Bandit!!
> 
> "Check this shit. You got cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blond hair, blue eyes. And then you got Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!"




Mallrats  "whats a Nubian?" <-- not my quote but we say that a lot 

"My advice to you, start drinking heavily"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Animal House

1st Guy: Do you love each other?
2nd Guy: Yeah, yeah, we do.
1st Guy: Then money shouldn't really matter.
2nd Guy: Thank you, bank robber!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Mallrats  "whats a Nubian?" <-- not my quote but we say that a lot
> 
> "My advice to you, start drinking heavily"



Bluto Blutarsky "Animal House"

"Difficult decisions are the privileges of rank."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Animal House
> 
> 1st Guy: Do you love each other?
> 2nd Guy: Yeah, yeah, we do.
> ...



Trying again

Inside man

"Difficult decisions are the privileges of rank"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 18, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Mallrats  "whats a Nubian?" <-- not my quote but we say that a lot



*BZZZ* Nope, not Mallrats.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Trying again
> 
> Inside man
> 
> "Difficult decisions are the privileges of rank"



C'mon, no guesses? Not all dialogues have been synopsized yet, eh?

Hints 1968, Richard Burton, Clint Eastwood.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 18, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> C'mon, no guesses? Not all dialogues have been synopsized yet, eh?
> 
> Hints 1968, Richard Burton, Clint Eastwood.



Where Eagles Dare

"Is our shit on pause?"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where Eagles Dare...?



"You ate the whole wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Heck, I'm not even mad; that's amazing. How 'bout we get you in your p.j.'s and we hit the hay."


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeez, I suck at this whole timing thing...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *BZZZ* Nope, not Mallrats.



oops der, chasing amy


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Where Eagles Dare...?
> 
> 
> 
> "You ate the whole wheel of cheese? How'd you do that? Heck, I'm not even mad; that's amazing. How 'bout we get you in your p.j.'s and we hit the hay."



Anchorman! 

MILK WAS A BAD CHOICE!


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 18, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Where Eagles Dare
> 
> "Is our shit on pause?"



Assault on Precinct 13


"...Like a blind man in an orgy, I was going to have to feel my way through..."


----------



## Chuggernut (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry I have no answer for the last one, but here's my entry:

"I.....think I'm feeling unwell...."

"Benjamin, Ladies feel unwell, Gentlemen _vomit_!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 18, 2007)

djfiam23 said:


> Assault on Precinct 13
> 
> 
> "...Like a blind man in an orgy, I was going to have to feel my way through..."


Naked Gun 33 1/3 (LOL)

"How many husbands have you had?"

"Mine or other women's?"


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

CLUE!!!!! At least, I'm pretty certain. My girlfriend's favorite movie! That would be Mrs. White and Colonel Mustard. My girlfriend would be able to finish the line, but I sadly cannot remember it word for word. It's funny though!

"Go sell crazy someplace else. We're all stocked up here."


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 18, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Diane Keaton in Looking for Mr Goodbar?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curvluver (Sep 19, 2007)

As good as it gets...


Strange things are afoot at the circle K....


----------



## jamie (Sep 19, 2007)

curvluver said:


> As good as it gets...
> 
> 
> Strange things are afoot at the circle K....



*Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.*


"I'll tell you what I am - I'm the damn paterfamilias! You can't marry him!"


----------



## curvluver (Sep 19, 2007)

One of my fav's...


O brother where art thou


Howdy, stranger! If things have gone wrong, I'm talking to myself, and YOU'VE got a wet towel wrapped around your head.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2007)

curvluver said:


> One of my fav's...
> 
> 
> O brother where art thou
> ...



_Total Recall_!

"There's two kinds of spurs, my friend. Those that come in by the door... and those that come in by the window."


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _Total Recall_!
> 
> "There's two kinds of spurs, my friend. Those that come in by the door... and those that come in by the window."



The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly..


"Vice, Virtue. It's best not to be too moral. You cheat yourself out of too much _life_. Aim above morality. If you apply that to life, then you're bound to live life fully. "


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Harold and Maude

"This is an '81 Honda! How dare you!"


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> "This is an '81 Honda! How dare you!"



From *Employee of the Month*?

New Movie Quote (one of my favs of all time)

"Listen to them: the children of the night. What sweet music they make. "


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 20, 2007)

moore2me said:


> From *Employee of the Month*?
> 
> New Movie Quote (one of my favs of all time)
> 
> "Listen to them: the children of the night. What sweet music they make. "



Dracula...



"Made it ma!! Top of the world!!"


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 20, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> Dracula...
> 
> 
> 
> "Made it ma!! Top of the world!!"




I'm just stopping in this thread because it looked like fun, hope nobody minds!

Um and I'm going to guess James Cagney, from 'White Heat'...?!? I might be wrong. 


And my quote is:

*"So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you shiver with antici... pation."*


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 20, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> *"So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you shiver with antici... pation."*



Finally! I got one!! Rocky Horror Picture Show!


Mine = *"Give me back my Iraqi Ass Map!"*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Three Kings


"You look down, they know you're lying and up, they know you don't know the truth. Don't use seven words when four will do. Don't shift your weight, look always at your mark but don't stare, be specific but not memorable, be funny but don't make him laugh. He's got to like you then forget you the moment you've left his side. And for God's sake, whatever you do, don't, under any circumstances..."


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ocean's 11


"What is real? How do you define real? If you're talking about what you can feel, what you can smell, what you can taste and see, then real is simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain."


----------



## Spanky (Sep 20, 2007)

djfiam23 said:


> Ocean's 11
> 
> 
> "What is real? How do you define real? If you're talking about what you can feel, what you can smell, what you can taste and see, then real is simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain."




The Matrix


"Go fuck yourself, Tommy"


----------



## AVAcado (Sep 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> The Matrix
> 
> 
> "Go fuck yourself, Tommy"



Quote by Spider in Goodfellas

Here's mine:

"Sometimes being a bitch is all a woman has to hold onto."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> Dracula...



Yes, but which one?  

If you want to be really technical, that quote is from Bram Stoker's Dracula from 1992 with Gary Oldman.

The more famous Bela Lugosi quote from the 1931 version of Dracula.

"Listen to them, children of the night, what music they make." 

As a bit of extra needless trivia, the 1979 version of Dracula with Frank Langella.

Listen to them, the children of the night, what sad music they make. 

Okay, I admit I am maybe a _bit _of a classic Monster movie fanatic. Yes, well...nevermind.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 21, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Quote by Spider in Goodfellas
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> "Sometimes being a bitch is all a woman has to hold onto."



That one is my favorite movie quote of. All. Time. Dolores Claiborne, and it was Jennifer Jason Leigh (played her daughter) that said it.

Ok.. My turn.

"Take one more step and I'm going to jam this into my aorta!"


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> "Take one more step and I'm going to jam this into my aorta!"



from *Girl, Interrupted*

Next movie clue,

First actor says "I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull dykes, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, shit-kickers and Methodists. "

Second actor says: [finding pen and paper] "Could you repeat that, sir? "


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> from *Girl, Interrupted*
> 
> Next movie clue,
> 
> ...



Ill give you guys a second hint. A funny part of this movie involved cowboys & beans.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Ill give you guys a second hint. A funny part of this movie involved cowboys & beans.


 Blazing Saddles.

"Good. Bad. I'm the one with the gun."


----------



## braindeadhead (Sep 21, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "Good. Bad. I'm the one with the gun."



ARMY OF DARKNESS

BTW, I named my cat Ash because Bruce Campbell is just that cool.

My entry...
"He's 6'4", 6'9" with afro..."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 21, 2007)

braindeadhead said:


> ARMY OF DARKNESS
> 
> BTW, I named my cat Ash because Bruce Campbell is just that cool.
> 
> ...



Fletch? 

PUT THEM IN THE IRON MAIDEN!

IRON MAIDEN?! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PUT THEM IN THE IRON MAIDEN!
> 
> IRON MAIDEN?! EXCELLENT!



This was already here, but I'll bite: Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.

And yet another one (this one is from an awesome flick, but the quote often applies to me): "Anyone who spends a significant amount of time with me finds me disagreeable."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 21, 2007)

AHAH seriously? I really need to read threads, like seriously. Did I already put that one in here? Is some one here as awesome as I am? Should I just read the thread now? 

That one is from Seven, btw .. love that movie. 

Hmm, maybe I should check before putting this, but I dunno, my goal in life is fitting this into as many conversations as possible.

"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> AHAH seriously? I really need to read threads, like seriously. Did I already put that one in here? Is some one here as awesome as I am? Should I just read the thread now?
> 
> That one is from Seven, btw .. love that movie.
> 
> ...


 Conan the Barbarian.

"She's the kind of woman who made you want to drop to your knees and thank God you were a man. Yep, she reminded me of my mother alright. No doubt about it."


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 21, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Conan the Barbarian.
> 
> "She's the kind of woman who made you want to drop to your knees and thank God you were a man. Yep, she reminded me of my mother alright. No doubt about it."



Naked Gun. 2 and a 1/2.



Ok.. whoever gets this. Gets cookies. And a hug. 

"This is my family. I found it.. all on my own."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 21, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Naked Gun. 2 and a 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that Lilo & Stitch?


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 21, 2007)

> Ok.. whoever gets this. Gets cookies. And a hug.
> 
> "This is my family. I found it.. all on my own."



I think it's either Stewart Little or Lilo & Stitch...
Do I get cookies? LOL!

*Next up:
"The Amercians are commmingggg.... the Americans are cominnnggggg..."*


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 21, 2007)

Muahaha! Lilo & Stitch, y'all both got it. *passes out cookies* 

*hugs*

Ok.. now who gives out the new quote?


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 21, 2007)

Yay! Cookies!! LOL!

I posted a new quote already:

"The Americans are commingggg... the Americans are commminnngggg!!"


----------



## moore2me (Sep 22, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Yay! Cookies!! LOL!
> 
> I posted a new quote already:
> 
> "The Americans are commingggg... the Americans are commminnngggg!!"



Supermishe, How about a second hint? We need more help. Thanks. :doh: :doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm.. lol... ok - think WW2, think Lee Marvin...


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 22, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Hmm.. lol... ok - think WW2, think Lee Marvin...



Is is The Dirty Dozen?


"Abby"
"Abby who?"
"Abby normal"


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry - nope!


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 22, 2007)

[


"Abby"
"Abby who?"
"Abby normal"[/QUOTE]


*Young Frankenstein!!!!!!* I <3 that movie 

Hmmm...now I need to throw another quote at you, huh? ...um...how about:

"Leave the gun. Take the canoli."


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 22, 2007)

"Abby"
"Abby who?"
"Abby normal"


*Young Frankenstein!!!!!!* I <3 that movie 

Hmmm...now I need to throw another quote at you, huh? ...um...how about:

"Leave the gun. Take the canoli."


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 22, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Hmm.. lol... ok - think WW2, think Lee Marvin...



The Big Red *1*?


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 22, 2007)

LOLOL!!! Ding Ding Ding!! We have a winner!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 23, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> "Abby"
> "Abby who?"
> "Abby normal"
> 
> ...



I think that's from *The Godfather*, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> I think that's from *The Godfather*, but I could be mistaken.



I'm going to steal it from you and say Godfather One. Okay?

New Quote: (Try running a spell check on this!)

*"Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"*


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 23, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I'm going to steal it from you and say Godfather One. Okay?
> 
> New Quote: (Try running a spell check on this!)
> 
> *"Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"*


"The Day the Earth Stood Still"

"This isn't one of those trees where all the needles falls of is it?"

"No, that's them balsams."


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> "The Day the Earth Stood Still"
> 
> "This isn't one of those trees where all the needles falls of is it?"
> 
> "No, that's them balsams."



I didn't cheat either.  

That's from "A Christmas Story"

Now ----> "This here's the ringleader, Bobby Wayne. He's been in and out of institutions like this since he was eleven."


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I didn't cheat either.
> 
> That's from "A Christmas Story"
> 
> Now ----> "This here's the ringleader, Bobby Wayne. He's been in and out of institutions like this since he was eleven."




Gotta love the Ernest movies...
Ernest Goes to Camp

Next Quote
"Oh, I'm Miriam, I'm a vestal virgin. 
I'm really sorry to hear that."


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Next Quote
"Oh, I'm Miriam, I'm a vestal virgin. 
I'm really sorry to hear that."

From *History of the World - Part I*

Next Quote:

"Gobble gobble, gobble gobble.
We accept her. One of us, one of us."


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Next Quote
> "Oh, I'm Miriam, I'm a vestal virgin.
> I'm really sorry to hear that."
> 
> ...




Nice one, gotta love a movie whose tagline is something to the affect, "can a full sized woman truly love a midget"...the movie is called FREAKS


Next quote:
"Does she have any roommates?" 
"Yes she's got two, she's got two beautiful roommates. With big boobs!" 
"Do they like ice cream?"


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> I think that's from *The Godfather*, but I could be mistaken.





moore2me said:


> I'm going to steal it from you and say Godfather One.



It's actually _Godfather Part II_.

Just so y'all are aware.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I'm going to steal it from you and say Godfather One. Okay?





Blackjack said:


> It's actually _Godfather Part II_.
> 
> Just so y'all are aware.



Blackjack, I checked two different sources. First AFI - the American Film Institute and IMDB. Both sites maintain lists of movie quotes. Both sites attribute the specific cannoli quote to Godfather I. In the AFI website, it is listed as quote #147 on the list of 400 movie quotes. On the IMDB website, it is almost at the end of the page I have given you a link to. Moral of the story - Do not mess with a technical writer.

Part One was released in 1972. Part II was released in 1974.

Source #1 http://www.afi.com/tvevents/100years/quotes.aspx

Source#2 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068646/quotes

From #2
to his associate, who has killed Paulie in the car] 
Clemenza: Leave the gun. 
[pause] 
Clemenza: Take the cannolis.

From #1
PETE CLEMENZA
Leave the gun. Take the cannolis.
THE GODFATHER
Paramount, 1972 (Part One was filmed in '72)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Blackjack, I checked two different sources. First AFI - the American Film Institute and IMDB. Both sites maintain lists of movie quotes. Both sites attribute the specific cannoli quote to Godfather I. In the AFI website, it is listed as quote #147 on the list of 400 movie quotes. On the IMDB website, it is almost at the end of the page I have given you a link to. Moral of the story - Do not mess with a technical writer.
> 
> Part One was released in 1972. Part II was released in 1974.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.

My sources said it was Part II, and I didn't recall hearing it in Part I anyways. But it's been awhile since I saw it.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nice one, gotta love a movie whose tagline is something to the affect, "can a full sized woman truly love a midget"...the movie is called FREAKS
> 
> 
> Next quote:
> ...




Killer Klowns From Outer Space



"My name is Very Fucking Confused; what's your name?"


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

under normal circumstances, i would never know a quote like this, because i'm a royal SISSY when it comes to scary/gory/horror/even-mildly-suspenseful movies. but i was forced to watch this with a group of my friends, and while they laughed at me/my reactions half the time ... i did get through it. and so i complete my anecdote here and continue with the answer:

*saw.*

new quote:

"_girl:_ Look man, I'm telling you right off the bat, I'm high-maintainance, so... I'm not gonna tip-toe around your marriage, or whatever it is you've got goin' there. If you wanna be with me, you're with me. 

_guy:_ Okay. 

_girl: _Too many guys think I'm a concept, or I complete them, or I'm gonna make them alive. But I'm just a fucked-up girl who's lookin' for my own piece of mind; don't assign me yours."


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> under normal circumstances, i would never know a quote like this, because i'm a royal SISSY when it comes to scary/gory/horror/even-mildly-suspenseful movies. but i was forced to watch this with a group of my friends, and while they laughed at me/my reactions half the time ... i did get through it. and so i complete my anecdote here and continue with the answer:
> 
> *saw.*
> 
> ...



Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind



"Any man thats got the guts to sell his soul for love has got the power to change the world, you didn't do it for greed, you did it for the right reason, maybe that puts God on your side, to them that makes you dangerous, makes you unpredictable, thats the best thing you can be right now."


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 26, 2007)

Ghost Rider! Crappy movie, but meh...

*Woman:* I heard. Tore your faces right off. It obviously doesn't do any good to pull your heads off in front of people if they can't see you.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 26, 2007)

Beetle Juice. 

She got married, Yes Married, married, YES MARRIED.


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 26, 2007)

16 Candles


"That is the whitest white part of the eye I've ever seen. Do you floss?"


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hot Shots


"All right, sweethearts, what are you waiting for? Breakfast in bed? Another glorious day in the corps! A day in the Marine Corps is like a day on the farm. Every meal's a banquet! Every paycheck a fortune! Every formation a parade! I LOVE the corps!"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Aliens

"What are you gonna do now? Drown me in sixteen inches of water?"


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Bridget Jones : The Edge Of Reason


"Look at you. You're black, you're poor, you're ugly, you're a woman. You're nothin' at all!"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Color Purple

"You framed an Asia poster? How hard did the people at the frame store laugh when you brought this in?"


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Matrix Reloaded


"It can't rain all the time."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 26, 2007)

The Crow

"Shut the fuck up, Donny! You're out of your element!"


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 26, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> The Color Purple
> 
> "You framed an Asia poster? How hard did the people at the frame store laugh when you brought this in?"



The Forty Year Old Virgin


"Every sperm is sacred"


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> "Every sperm is sacred"



Monty Python's "The Meaning Of Life"




"This never happened to the other fellow."


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "This never happened to the other fellow."



No?

A hint, then:

This was actually in reference to the fact that the actor playing the character had assumed the role from another actor in this series of films. This guy saved a woman (from drowning) and then she just cut out on him.

Another hint?

Her name was Theresa. ("Theresa was a saint. Call me Tracey.")


----------



## electra99 (Sep 29, 2007)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service

"Look who knows so much. Well, it just so happens that your friend here is only mostly dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Please open his mouth."


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 29, 2007)

electra99 said:


> On Her Majesty's Secret Service
> 
> "Look who knows so much. Well, it just so happens that your friend here is only mostly dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Please open his mouth."



The Princess Bride-
Billy Crystal as Miracle Max


"I would my horse had the speed of your tongue!"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> "I would my horse had the speed of your tongue!"


Much Ado About Nothing

_Francisco: What is this? (holds up red packet)
Sykes: A rubber. A condom. You know...Coney Island whitefish?
(Francisco still not getting it)...Men, human men, put them on their, uh -- penises -- to protect against having babies.
[Sykes tears open the packet, unrolls the condom, dangles it before Francisco]
Sykes: Get the picture?
Francisco: (frowning) And that fits?
Sykes: Well... Yeah, it's rubber. It stretches. (demonstrates)
Francisco: And still it fits?_


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Alien Nation (I cheated, thanks IMDB!)

"Is it true?"
"Yes, it's true (pause) This man has no dick."


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

Ghostbusters!


An easy one:

"It's a trick. Get an axe."


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you serious?
Army of Darkness!
AKA Evil Deal 3 or Bruce Campbell vs. the Army of Darkness

Here's a 'classic':

"Tell me what's the difference between us and them!"
"Because WE *LIVE* HERE!"


----------



## Carrie (Sep 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Here's a 'classic':
> 
> "Tell me what's the difference between us and them!"
> "Because WE *LIVE* HERE!"


Red Dawn.


"The enemy cannot press a button if you have disabled his hand. MEDIC!"


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 29, 2007)

Starship Troopers.


"I ever hear the words 'that's final' come out your mouth ever again and they truly will be."


----------



## doctorx (Oct 3, 2007)

Serenity

"We have a great life here in Alaska, and we're never going back to America again!"


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 3, 2007)

You know, I really thought I knew movies quotes. Till I saw this thread. I just want one that I know... just one. (no pitty quotes please)


----------



## curvluver (Oct 3, 2007)

doctorx said:


> Serenity
> 
> "We have a great life here in Alaska, and we're never going back to America again!"



I believe it's from the Simpson's Movie....

When I said that I would kill you last..... I lied


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 3, 2007)

From 'My Favorite Year' - 

Peter O'Toole: "I'm not an actor, I'm a Movie Star!"

RV :eat1:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2007)

New Quote:
"Once upon a time, I woke up. I took a shower with soap."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 3, 2007)

curvluver said:


> When I said that I would kill you last..... I lied


Gods, Commando, one of the best one-liner flicks he ever did.

"Keyboard...how quaint!"


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2007)

moore2me said:


> New Quote:
> "Once upon a time, I woke up. I took a shower with soap."



Second hint:
"I have the money. I have the power!"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 4, 2007)

*~ The Lookout ~ 

New quote..."If he's so weird, why is he wearing Nikes?" 
*


----------



## curvluver (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost World

My quote...

Nothing exceeds like excess.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

Easy. Scarface.

This is an easy one:
"There was nothing wrong with it... until I was about 12 years old and that no-talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammys."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 4, 2007)

Office Space!

I don't know if anyone has used this film yet, but it's a favorite of mine. 

"Game over man, game over! What the fuck are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do?!"


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Office Space!
> 
> I don't know if anyone has used this film yet, but it's a favorite of mine.
> 
> "Game over man, game over! What the fuck are we gonna do now? What are we gonna do?!"



Maybe we could build a fire, sing a couple of songs, huh? Why don't we try that?

Aliens! Good one.

Here's one that I don't think many people have seen:

"That was very....sneaky."
also
"That soooo annoying!"


----------



## curvluver (Oct 4, 2007)

You are right... another easy one...

Office Space

Sorry... Got posted before I could get mine up...

Not sure what the new one is, so my next quote will have to wait....


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 5, 2007)

"We going to steal a ship? THAT ship?"

HINT: My favorite franchise


----------



## doctorx (Oct 6, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "Keyboard...how quaint!"



Since it hasn't been answered yet.

Star Trek IV: The Journey Home


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 6, 2007)

BigBawdyDame said:


> "We going to steal a ship? THAT ship?"
> 
> HINT: My favorite franchise



Pirate's of the Carribean


"Follow the SHOE!!"
"NO, Follow the GOURD"


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Life of Brian


"Tell 'em Large Marge send ya!"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 8, 2007)

Spanky said:


> "Tell 'em Large Marge send ya!"


 Pee Wee's Big Adventure. Oddly enough, I adore that movie.

OK, try this one: _You gotta think about it like the first time you got laid. You gotta go: "Daddy, are you sure this is right?" _


----------



## mango (Oct 14, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> OK, try this one: _You gotta think about it like the first time you got laid. You gotta go: "Daddy, are you sure this is right?" _



*Tank Girl.



>> 
- Hey, my girlfriend's in there...

- Alot of people's girlfriends are in there.


*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 14, 2007)

mango said:


> *Tank Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, Wayne's World 2.

How about:

"Make somebody's head bleed."
"No man, we're in the playoffs."


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "Make somebody's head bleed."
> "No man, we're in the playoffs."



*Swingers.


It's a topsy-turvy world, and maybe the problems of two people don't amount to a hill of beans. 
But this is our hill. 
And these are our beans! *


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

mango said:


> *Swingers.
> 
> 
> It's a topsy-turvy world, and maybe the problems of two people don't amount to a hill of beans.
> ...



The Naked Gun

"Morgan, this crop stuff is just about a bunch of nerds who never had a girlfriend their whole lives. They're like thirty now. They make up secret codes and analyze Greek mythology and make secret societies where other guys who never had girlfriends can join in. They do stupid crap like this to feel special. It's a scam. Nerds were doin' it twenty five years ago and new nerds are doing it again."


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> The Naked Gun
> 
> "Morgan, this crop stuff is just about a bunch of nerds who never had a girlfriend their whole lives. They're like thirty now. They make up secret codes and analyze Greek mythology and make secret societies where other guys who never had girlfriends can join in. They do stupid crap like this to feel special. It's a scam. Nerds were doin' it twenty five years ago and new nerds are doing it again."



Revenge Of The Nerds? :huh: 

Did I guess correctly?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Revenge Of The Nerds? :huh:
> 
> Did I guess correctly?



Uh...no...no you didn't, little brother.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 15, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> The Naked Gun
> 
> "Morgan, this crop stuff is just about a bunch of nerds who never had a girlfriend their whole lives. They're like thirty now. They make up secret codes and analyze Greek mythology and make secret societies where other guys who never had girlfriends can join in. They do stupid crap like this to feel special. It's a scam. Nerds were doin' it twenty five years ago and new nerds are doing it again."



SIGNS

"How can you be so obtuse?"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> "How can you be so obtuse?"


The Shawshank Redemption.

"I know what this is: This is an espresso machine. No, wait, it's a snowcone maker...is it a water heater?"


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 20, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> "I know what this is: This is an espresso machine. No, wait, it's a snowcone maker...is it a water heater?"



True Lies


"I grab a dog. I choke him and I kick the shit out of him. All day long got my foot up a dog's ass. Just bang, bang, bang up his ass. That's my pleasure."


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Nobody? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2007)

Friday

"If you think that by threatening me you can get me to be your slave, well . . . that's where you're right."


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 22, 2007)

Real Genius

This is really easy.

"I want my two dollars!"


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Better Off Dead


"God is in the rain"


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2007)

V for Vendetta

"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard ya hit. It's about how hard you can get it and keep moving forward. How much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now if you know what you're worth then go out and get what you're worth. But ya gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody! Cowards do that and that ain't you! You're better than that! I'm always gonna love you no matter what. No matter what happens. You're my son and you're my blood. You're the best thing in my life. But until you start believing in yourself, ya ain't gonna have a life. Don't forget to visit your mother."

I only quoted the whole thing because it was one of my favorite monologues in this movie series, hell, ever. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rocky Balboa


*I missed this thread. Thought I'd give it a little nudge back into the flow if things...*


-"There are six of them. That's the whole point. there can't be a seventh Six Chick. It's just mathematically impossible. Besides, you're way cooler than they are. they're totally unoriginal.

"I don't wanna be original. I wanna be cool."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

13 going on 30.

"Keep the change, you flithy animal"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 8, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> 13 going on 30.
> 
> "Keep the change, you flithy animal"


Home Alone, or rather Angels With Dirty Wings, the faux film within the film that Culkin uses to defend himself.

"No you drive that old, busted joint...I drive the new hotness. Old and busted...new hotness."


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

Men in Black 2

"It's not about what happened in the past, or what you think might happen in the future. It's about the ride, for Christ's sake. There is no point in going through all this crap, if your are not going to enjoy the ride. And you know what... when you least expect something great might come along. Something better then you even planned for."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> "It's not about what happened in the past, or what you think might happen in the future. It's about the ride, for Christ's sake. There is no point in going through all this crap, if your are not going to enjoy the ride. And you know what... when you least expect something great might come along. Something better then you even planned for."



Along Came Polly


"There... is... no... sanctuary."


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

Logan's Run

"If the Beaver offers you a fish.. you take the fish."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Logan's Run
> 
> "If the Beaver offers you a fish.. you take the fish."




Dr. Dolittle 2

" It is too late, my blood is in your veins."


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Dr. Dolittle 2
> 
> " It is too late, my blood is in your veins."



The Lost Boys.

"Oh, Eddie... If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> "Oh, Eddie... If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."



_National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_





"Hey, you created me. I didn't create some loser alter-ego to make myself feel better. Take some responsibility!"


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 9, 2007)

Fight Club

"There's a bunch of cameras out there right now waiting to make a joke of this, Mick. So you can either stop, give them the sound bite, do the dance. Or you can hold your head up and walk by, and the next time we're in Boston, we'll go out there and work the wall together. Don't help them make a joke out of you."


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

For Love Of The Game


"Now I got their attention, you go and win their hearts."


----------



## mango (Dec 10, 2007)

*A Knight's Tale



97X, bam! The future of rock 'n' roll. 
97X, bam! The future of rock 'n' roll. 



*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

mango said:


> *A Knight's Tale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain Man. On a similar note:

"You want it...you got it...TOYOTA!" (repeat _ad nauseam_)


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 10, 2007)

Forget Paris

"Shake your meat, Chuck!. You've got a roll of quarters... make some change! There we go! Now you're burnin'!... Now you're on fire! Shake your money-maker! "


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Shakes the Clown


-"I'm much better at video hockey."
-"That's not a sport."


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2008)

*Big




You will be risking your lives, whilst I will be risking an almost-certain Academy Award nomination for the Best Supporting Actor. 





*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Blazing Saddles

"You should've gone to China, you know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know, they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events."

Mango, I heart you for resurrecting this thread.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Juno.


Is bad ass one or two words?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

The Benchwarmers

"Everybody's born knowing all the Beatles lyrics instinctively. They're passed into the fetus subconsciously along with all the amniotic stuff. Fact, they should be called "The Fetals". "


----------



## Neen (Feb 8, 2008)

Corky Romano:

"You guys want ..some cookies?"
"Yes, no , yes, no..maybe? yes, no..I should buy a boat!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Benchwarmers
> 
> "Everybody's born knowing all the Beatles lyrics instinctively. They're passed into the fetus subconsciously along with all the amniotic stuff. Fact, they should be called "The Fetals". "




Sliding Doors


"I'm gonna be naughty! I'm gonna be a naughty vampire god!"


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

Blade


"Are they made from real girl scouts?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Blade
> 
> 
> "Are they made from real girl scouts?"




The Addams Family 



"What was true in that cell is just as true now. What you felt in there has nothing to do with me. "


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

V for Vendetta


"Man, how're we gonna tell his mama he brought us all the way out here just to kill himself?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> V for Vendetta
> 
> 
> "Man, how're we gonna tell his mama he brought us all the way out here just to kill himself?"



Happy Feet

"Oh my God. You want to talk about mothers? You wanna talk about mothers! It's mother time, okay! Your mother's so dumb she went to Dr Dre for a Pap smear! "Something's wrong, Dr Dre! My coochie's doing a beatbox!"


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

White Chicks... hahahahahah


"Well, he was a midget, with very cheap relatives."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

"Well, he was a midget, with very cheap relatives."


Fool's Gold



"Wait. Let her finish her Orgasm."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

Muriel's Wedding.... although it did bring up some interesting items when I googled it. LOL. Must remember to uses quotes. LOL.


"Well, you know what they say: if you don't have anything nice to say about anybody, come sit by me!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Muriel's Wedding.... although it did bring up some interesting items when I googled it. LOL. Must remember to uses quotes. LOL.
> 
> 
> "Well, you know what they say: if you don't have anything nice to say about anybody, come sit by me!"



Oh come on my friend, Im shocked and surprised you even had to google that one, It's one of my fav quotes ever which I guess speaks volumes about me and my mind. 

Steel Magolia's

"I got a million dream lovers for every light on Broadway. When one of them goes out I just screw in another one, you know, hello good-bye."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

To Wong Foo,
Thanks for Everything
Love, 
Julie Newmar


Hahahah- I heart John Leguizamo in drag.


"I'm over here in my unit, isolated and alone, eating my terrible tasting food, and I have to look over at that. That looks like the most fun I've ever seen in my entire life, and it's B.S. - excuse my language. I'm just saying that I wash and dry; I'm like a single mother. Look, we all know home-ec is a joke - no offense - it's just that everyone takes this class to get an A, and it's bullshit - and I'm sorry. I'm not putting down your profession, but it's just the way I feel. I don't want to sit here, all by myself, cooking this shitty food - no offense - and I just think that I don't need to cook tiramisu. Am I going to be a chef? No. There's three weeks left of school, give me a fuckin' break! I'm sorry for cursing."


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> "I'm over here in my unit, isolated and alone, eating my terrible tasting food, and I have to look over at that. That looks like the most fun I've ever seen in my entire life, and it's B.S. - excuse my language. I'm just saying that I wash and dry; I'm like a single mother. Look, we all know home-ec is a joke - no offense - it's just that everyone takes this class to get an A, and it's bullshit - and I'm sorry. I'm not putting down your profession, but it's just the way I feel. I don't want to sit here, all by myself, cooking this shitty food - no offense - and I just think that I don't need to cook tiramisu. Am I going to be a chef? No. There's three weeks left of school, give me a fuckin' break! I'm sorry for cursing."



*Superbad* 

"You never say, "I'm gonna fight you, Steve." You just smile and act natural, and then you sucker-punch him."


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 18, 2008)

"Mind if I talk to you for a minute? You don't have to pay attention or nothing".

I'll give you a hint.

Frank Capra.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> "Mind if I talk to you for a minute? You don't have to pay attention or nothing".
> 
> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> Frank Capra.



Mr. Deeds Goes to Town?? That took extensive Googling.



themadhatter said:


> *Superbad*
> 
> "You never say, "I'm gonna fight you, Steve." You just smile and act natural, and then you sucker-punch him."




The Life Aquatic with Stevsie.  Didn't even have to second guess that one.

Best. Movie. Ever.



"Just because you are a character doesn't mean that you have character."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Mr. Deeds Goes to Town?? That took extensive Googling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pulp Fiction 

" Well, it's been one long goddamn hot miserable shit-ass fuckin' day every inch of the way."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

From Dusk Til Dawn


"This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> From Dusk Til Dawn
> 
> 
> "This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."



Fight Club

" Well, I saw everyone else lining up, so, uh - I thought you were selling drugs."


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Fight Club
> 
> " Well, I saw everyone else lining up, so, uh - I thought you were selling drugs."




The Commitments (had to look it up)

but this one cracks me up every time -


"That is not a bong, that is for my schlong!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> The Commitments (had to look it up)
> 
> but this one cracks me up every time -
> 
> ...



Van Wilder

"Benji: Does Dad have a boyfriend at the moment? 
Felicia: No, no he doesn't. 
Benji: Neither does Mum. She used to have a girlfriend, but she got over her."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert



"That's fuckin' ingenious, if I understand it correctly. It's a Swiss fuckin' watch."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
> 
> 
> 
> "That's fuckin' ingenious, if I understand it correctly. It's a Swiss fuckin' watch."



The Big Lebowski

"Poocha Chubugga Oom Chickee! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!"


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 20, 2008)

Only one movie that could be, and I do a mighty fine impression of the little blue guy... Lilo and Stitch!

"No, what you remember is that you used to drive that old and busted jaun. See, I drive... the new hotness. Old and busted.... New hotness."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Men In Black 2

"Yeah, well I saw it on TV first, then I made it up."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Men In Black 2
> 
> "Yeah, well I saw it on TV first, then I made it up."




Saturday Night Fever

"Yes, you are a guy. Quite a guy. Oh my. Hey, that rhymes! Yikes. Bikes!"


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Never Been Kissed

 Drew Barrymore is too cute.


"I love this internet. It's part fantasy, part community, and you get to pay your bills naked."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Never Been Kissed
> 
> Drew Barrymore is too cute.
> 
> ...




Must Love Dogs

"Um. Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's uh, yeah, yeah it's kind of - it's uh - no. Well, it's kind of sex but it's not uh, you know? I don't know. I don't know. It's - uh - good question, good question."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lars and the Real Girl

Oy, I love me some Ryan Gossling. :wubu:


"I feel like I just found out my favorite love song was written about a sandwich."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Lars and the Real Girl
> 
> Oy, I love me some Ryan Gossling. :wubu:
> 
> ...



27 Dresses


"Well, you have a sweet bike. And you're really good at hooking up with chicks. Plus you're like the only guy at school who has a mustache."


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 21, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> 27 Dresses
> 
> 
> "Well, you have a sweet bike. And you're really good at hooking up with chicks. Plus you're like the only guy at school who has a mustache."



Napoleon Dynamite

"But, I'm funny how? Funny like a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? "


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Goodfellas


"I remember when they told Sylvia Plath, "Hey, Syl, cheer up!" I remember when they told e. e. cummings, "e, baby; use caps!" But did ol' e listen? No. Little n. Little o."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

"Man, I should've known you'd find me. How'd you do it?
Oh, something to do with trees and roots. You wouldn't believe me if I told you."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Goodfellas
> 
> 
> "I remember when they told Sylvia Plath, "Hey, Syl, cheer up!" I remember when they told e. e. cummings, "e, baby; use caps!" But did ol' e listen? No. Little n. Little o."



Moonlighting

"This is the fucking Twilight Zone!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Man, I should've known you'd find me. How'd you do it?
> Oh, something to do with trees and roots. You wouldn't believe me if I told you."



Pure Country (George Strait)


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Moonlighting
> 
> "This is the fucking Twilight Zone!"



Dracula 2000?


"Y'see, when a girl decides that you're her friend, you're no longer a dating option. You become a complete non-sexual entity in her eyes, like a brother... or a lamp."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Dracula 2000?
> 
> 
> "Y'see, when a girl decides that you're her friend, you're no longer a dating option. You become a complete non-sexual entity in her eyes, like a brother... or a lamp."



^ Just Friends

"Seems to me like my baby girl's found a special friend. We'll settle it tomorrow, sweetie. Nice to meet you miss."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dead Or Alive


"Yeah, they have a really good shark attack unit there."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Dead Or Alive
> 
> 
> "Yeah, they have a really good shark attack unit there."



^ Rat Race.

"Who needs him? I've got a vibrator!"


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

There's Something About Mary


"We've met before, but something tells me you're going to remember me this time."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> There's Something About Mary
> 
> 
> "We've met before, but something tells me you're going to remember me this time."



^ American Beauty

" I was a bitch with a capital C."


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stuck on You


Hot Guy#1- "I do sleep well at night."
Hot Nerdy Guy #2: "On a twin bed with Superman sheets that you've had since you were six."

I added my own names


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Failure To Launch.

"You don't appreciate the chaos and absurdity of life on this planet. You don't understand irony, or ethnicity, or eccentricity, or poetry, or the simple joy of being a regular at the diner on your block. I love that. You don't drink coffee or alcohol. You don't over eat. You don't cry when you're alone. You don't understand sarcasm. You plod through life in a neat, colorless, caffeine free, dairy free, conflict free way. I'm bold and angry and tortured and tremendous and I notice when someone has changed their hair part, or when someone is wearing two very distinctly different shades of black or when someone changes the natural temperment of their voice on the phone. I don't give out empty praise. I'm not complacent or well-adjusted. I can't spend fifteen minutes breathing and stretching and getting in touch with myself. I can't spend three minutes finishing an article. I check my answering machine nine times every day and I can't sleep at night because I feel that there is so much to do and fix and change in the world, and I wonder every day if I am making a difference and if I will ever express the greatness within me, or if I will remain forever paralyzed by muddled madness inside my head. I've wept on every birthday I've ever had because life is huge and fleeting and I hate certain people and certain shoes and I feel that life is terribly unfair and sometimes beautiful and wonderful and extraordinary but also numbing and horrifying and insurmountable and I hate myself a lot of the time. The rest of the time I adore myself and I adore my life in this city and in this world we live in. This huge and wondrous, bewildering, brilliant, horrible world."

Sorry its a big one but I love this one LOL. Nice job on the improv. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kissing Jessica Stein


Same hot nerdy guy as my last quote - "No, we didn't. We didn't miss it because... you don't know this? I know something about history that you don't know. Hold on one second, let me just take in this moment. This is cool. Is this how you feel all the time? Well, except now."


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 29, 2008)

_I love you. And not in a friendly way, although I think we're great friends. And not in a misplaced affection, puppy-dog way, although I'm sure that's what you'll call it. And it's not because you're unattainable. I love you. Very simple, very truly. You're the epitome of every attribute and quality I've ever looked for in another person. I know you think of me as just a friend, and crossing that line is the furthest thing from an option you'd ever consider. But I had to say it. I can't take this anymore. I can't stand next to you without wanting to hold you. I can't look into your eyes without feeling that longing you only read about in trashy romance novels. I can't talk to you without wanting to express my love for everything you are. I know this will probably queer our friendship -no pun intended- but I had to say it, because I've never felt this before, and I like who I am because of it. And if bringing it to light means we can't hang out anymore, then that hurts me. But I couldn't allow another day to go by without getting it out there, regardless of the outcome, which by the look on your face is to be the inevitable shoot-down. And I'll accept that. But I know some part of you is hesitating for a moment, and if there is a moment of hesitation, that means you feel something too. All I ask is that you not dismiss that -at least for ten seconds- and try to dwell in it. Alyssa, there isn't another soul on this fucking planet who's ever made me half the person I am when I'm with you, and I would risk this friendship for the chance to take it to the next plateau. Because it's there between you and me. you can't deny that. And even if we never speak again after tonight, please know that I'm forever changed because of who you are and what you've meant to me, which -while I do appreciate it- I'd never need a painting of birds bought at a diner to remind me of._


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just FYI, darlin- you're supposed to guess/google what movie the previous quote is from and then post your own quote for someone to guess/google.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Kissing Jessica Stein
> 
> 
> Same hot nerdy guy as my last quote - "No, we didn't. We didn't miss it because... you don't know this? I know something about history that you don't know. Hold on one second, let me just take in this moment. This is cool. Is this how you feel all the time? Well, except now."



^National Treasure.

"Have you ever heard the expression "kissed by a muse"? Well, that's what I am. I'm a muse."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2008)

Xanadu


"You don't have to say "like". "Probably disemboweled by a ninja" is sufficient. And please don't put your feet up on the dashboard."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Xanadu
> 
> 
> "You don't have to say "like". "Probably disemboweled by a ninja" is sufficient. And please don't put your feet up on the dashboard."




^Transamerica.

"Dave: And then one day, my wife turned into this remarkable creature that could sit on the end of a broom stick and take off. She could actually achieve flight. 
Wally: I think I was married to that woman once. 
Dave: Small world."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

See No Evil , Hear No Evil


"I know that tone. I'm just not used to hearing it from someone with hair."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> See No Evil , Hear No Evil
> 
> 
> "I know that tone. I'm just not used to hearing it from someone with hair."



Live free or die hard

"Now why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Live free or die hard
> 
> "Now why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?"



^Con Air

"Lean in, place your hand on the small of her back, say it in her ear like a secret. But watch your hand placement, too high says, 'I just wanna be friends,' too low says, 'I just wanna grab some ass.'"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^Con Air
> 
> "Lean in, place your hand on the small of her back, say it in her ear like a secret. But watch your hand placement, too high says, 'I just wanna be friends,' too low says, 'I just wanna grab some ass.'"



HITCH!

"We goin' for the ride now boss?"


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> HITCH!
> 
> "We goin' for the ride now boss?"



*The Green Mile



Oh, this is the best pizza in a cup ever. This guy is unbelievable. He ran the old Cup 'o Pizza guy out of business. People come from all over to eat this.



*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Jerk

"Revenge is never a straight line. It's a forest, And like a forest it's easy to lose your way... To get lost... To forget where you came in."


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Jerk
> 
> "Revenge is never a straight line. It's a forest, And like a forest it's easy to lose your way... To get lost... To forget where you came in."



Kill Bill part 1


"Look, I've boned a lot of fat chicks in my time, sure. But, as far back as I can remember, I've never fornicated anybody."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bad Santa

"Well, what are you going to do? Handcuff her to the bumper of your car and take her for a ride?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Bad Santa
> 
> "Well, what are you going to do? Handcuff her to the bumper of your car and take her for a ride?"



^Kindergarten Cop

"Alright people, let's do this thing. Go Team Dynamite! 
But I thought we agreed we'd go by the name Team Super-cool. 
As I recall, it was Team Awesome. 
I voted for Team Alpha Wolf Squadron. 
Alright, alright, alright. From henceforth, we're all to be known as Team Alpha Super Awesome Cool Dynamite Wolf Squadron."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Shrek the Third


"There's rightness in our wrongness."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Shrek the Third
> 
> 
> "There's rightness in our wrongness."




^Dan In Real Life

"You're in a big puddle of shit, Pamela, and you don't have the shoes for it."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Bourne Supremacy

Matt Damon- too cute :wubu:


"I think it's better to have ideas. You can change an idea. Changing a belief is trickier. Life should malleable and progressive; working from idea to idea permits that. Beliefs anchor you to certain points and limit growth; new ideas can't generate. Life becomes stagnant."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Bourne Supremacy
> 
> Matt Damon- too cute :wubu:
> 
> ...



^Dogma

"Borderline Personality Disorder. An instability of self-image, relationships and mood... uncertain about goals, impulsive in activities that are self-damaging, such as casual sex."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

^ Girl Interrupted!

"Tell me one person who it's worked out for. What, you want me to name someone? You want like a name? Oh, God, the pressure of a name... I got it. Cindaf**kin'rella"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty Woman

Richard Gere :wubu:

"We have an address, a dry cleaning ticket and a book of matches. Do you know what that means?"
"We could start a very small fire?"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

^ Just like Heaven

"Clear them little bottles off. And when I get off the phone here, call up Hyman and tell him I want it wall to wall with John Daniels.
Don't you mean Jack Daniels?
He may be Jack to you son, but when you've known him as long as I have... that's a joke. "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Scent of A Woman


"Barry was looking at your resume and he agreed with me that eating with chopsticks is not really a special skill."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

^Bee Movie

"See ya around. Get it? "Round"? You're fat."


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

*"We can stay up late, swapping manly stories, and in the morning, I'm making waffles!"*


Shrek (2001)


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "See ya around. Get it? "Round"? You're fat."



Hahaha- Barnyard


"Calm down! You make me wanna throw up in some tin foil and eat it!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Hahaha- Barnyard
> 
> 
> "Calm down! You make me wanna throw up in some tin foil and eat it!"




^Monster House

"Good, 'cause we're gonna need your nuts!"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Open Season

"Oh, great. If anyone attacks, we can blink em' to death."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Open Season
> 
> "Oh, great. If anyone attacks, we can blink em' to death."



^Toy Story

" don't know about you guys, but I spotted several big mistakes. You know what? Let's watch my favorite part again, shall we?"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "Don't know about you guys, but I spotted several big mistakes. You know what? Let's watch my favorite part again, shall we?"



Monster's Inc. I didn't even have to hesitate on that one. 

"The thing is, Bob, it's not that I'm lazy. It's that I just don't care."


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> "The thing is, Bob, it's not that I'm lazy. It's that I just don't care."



Peter Gibbons (Ron Livingston), Office Space



_NEXT: "Bingo! I'm gonna get my suit. Now who are we this time?" _


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Peter Gibbons (Ron Livingston), Office Space
> 
> 
> 
> _NEXT: "Bingo! I'm gonna get my suit. Now who are we this time?" _



^Wedding Crashers.

"Superladies? They're always trying to tell you their secret identity... think it'll strengthen the relationship or something like that. I say, "Girl, I don't wanna know about your mild-mannered alter ego or anything like that. I mean, you tell me you're, uh... S-Super, Mega, Ultra Lightning Babe, that's alright with me. I'm good... I'm good."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Incredibles 


"Momma said they's my magic shoes. Mama said they would take me anywhere. 'Course Mama used to beat me with a rubber hose and call me a retard."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Incredibles
> 
> 
> "Momma said they's my magic shoes. Mama said they would take me anywhere. 'Course Mama used to beat me with a rubber hose and call me a retard."



^Waiting.

" I hate the way you talk to me, and the way you cut your hair. I hate the way you drive my car. I hate it when you stare. I hate your big dumb combat boots, and the way you read my mind. I hate you so much it makes me sick; it even makes me rhyme. I hate it, I hate the way you're always right. I hate it when you lie. I hate it when you make me laugh, even worse when you make me cry. I hate it when you're not around, and the fact that you didn't call. But mostly I hate the way I don't hate you. Not even close, not even a little bit, not even at all."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 5, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^Waiting.
> 
> " I hate the way you talk to me, and the way you cut your hair. I hate the way you drive my car. I hate it when you stare. I hate your big dumb combat boots, and the way you read my mind. I hate you so much it makes me sick; it even makes me rhyme. I hate it, I hate the way you're always right. I hate it when you lie. I hate it when you make me laugh, even worse when you make me cry. I hate it when you're not around, and the fact that you didn't call. But mostly I hate the way I don't hate you. Not even close, not even a little bit, not even at all."


10 Things I Hate About You.

Kid: Do you think they'll stay true to what happened? 

Dad: Oh, son. It's Hollywood. The one thing they know what to do is not mess with a good story.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Chicken Little


"Supper time was the best! Nothing could beat Mom's homemade, vitamin-rich, soy-based, germ-free, fat-free fiber cookies."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Chicken Little
> 
> 
> "Supper time was the best! Nothing could beat Mom's homemade, vitamin-rich, soy-based, germ-free, fat-free fiber cookies."



^Bubble Boy

" You ask them questions, and listen to what they have to say and shit."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

American Pie


"It's like the Michael Bolton starter kit."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> American Pie
> 
> 
> "It's like the Michael Bolton starter kit."



^Just Friends.

"Did he just say "Grand Central Station," or "My aunt's constipation"?"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

Madagascar  I like to move it move it.


Son: "Ok, you want an example? I take her out to dinner, I order dessert, she says she doesn't want any, I get pecan pie. She asks me for a bite, I give her a bite, her face swells up like a chipmunk, she looks at me and says, "Oh, my God, are there nuts in this?""
Mom: "So what?"
Son: "Mom! It was pecan pie."


----------



## doctorx (Mar 6, 2008)

Keeping the Faith



"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."

"Hit it."


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 6, 2008)

doctorx said:


> Keeping the Faith
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Blues Brothers. 

"Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch: Everything _STOPS!"_


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> "Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch: Everything _STOPS!"_



I'm pretty sure it's Kurt Vonnegut... but I don't think it's from a movie.


"Fish! Pony! Hip, Hip Hop, Hip Hop anonymous? Damn you! You gave him the easy ones."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Kurt Vonnegut... but I don't think it's from a movie.
> 
> 
> "Fish! Pony! Hip, Hip Hop, Hip Hop anonymous? Damn you! You gave him the easy ones."




^Big Daddy

"Leo, Leo... *tuts* Your moon is in Uranus."


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Kurt Vonnegut... but I don't think it's from a movie.
> 
> 
> "Fish! Pony! Hip, Hip Hop, Hip Hop anonymous? Damn you! You gave him the easy ones."



Very good! 

Kurt Vonnegut's "Happy Birthday, Wanda June".


I'm quite impressed. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^Big Daddy
> 
> "Leo, Leo... *tuts* Your moon is in Uranus."



Just My Luck

(I'm a major nerd and I have some of McFly's music on my iPod just because I liked them in the movie.)


"You guys think you're so fucking cool, it makes me sick! "Let's go make fun of the vegans and their crazy lifestyle!" We're not hurting anyone! Go eat a hamburger and choke on a cow dick!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Just My Luck
> 
> (I'm a major nerd and I have some of McFly's music on my iPod just because I liked them in the movie.)
> 
> ...



^Grandma's Boy

"I was sent from pranet Xiron to conquer the Earf / I had a twiffic pran - I thought it would work / I tried to get the Earfrings all to kill each other, y'see / But it all went wrong and now I must decree / You are worthress Arec Barrwin / You are worthress Arec Barrwin / You have faiwred in every way / and now my stock in you has fawren / Your career is stawrin' / and you're worthress Arec Barrwin / That's why I brew your head off / And your chirdren are all bawrin' / Pranet Xiron is inhabited with Xipods rike me / But arso with Balmacs who are giant bees / The Xipods and the Balmacs are at constant war / So we wanted a new home and that's what Earf was for / But you are worthress Arec Barrwin / You are worthress Arec Barrwin / You fucked up my whole plan / and now Xiron is smeared with Balmac porren / Your garbage needs some hawring / and you're worthress Arec Barrwin / Now I must return home a faiwrure / I'm afraid the pit of Cryrock is cawrin'. 

Sam, you scare me sometimes with the way you think the same way I do. LOL :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hahaha- it's like I'm in your head, Linda!

But that would be Team America.


"I'm glad you're back. Now I don't have to stab you."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Hahaha- it's like I'm in your head, Linda!
> 
> But that would be Team America.
> 
> ...



My head is a scary place to be huni, so be careful in there. LOL

^The Longest Yard

"The police have asked us to give you the following safety tips: Stay in well lit areas, never travel alone whenever possible, ALWAYS wear front to back, and remember, never EVER believe someone when they tell you that shaving your pubic hair will rid you of crab infestation."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

"The police have asked us to give you the following safety tips: Stay in well lit areas, never travel alone whenever possible, ALWAYS wear front to back, and remember, never EVER believe someone when they tell you that shaving your pubic hair will rid you of crab infestation."

Scary Movie!

"F**k off with your sofa units and strine green stripe patterns, I say never be complete, I say stop being perfect, I say let... lets evolve, let the chips fall where they may"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "The police have asked us to give you the following safety tips: Stay in well lit areas, never travel alone whenever possible, ALWAYS wear front to back, and remember, never EVER believe someone when they tell you that shaving your pubic hair will rid you of crab infestation."
> 
> Scary Movie!
> 
> "F**k off with your sofa units and strine green stripe patterns, I say never be complete, I say stop being perfect, I say let... lets evolve, let the chips fall where they may"



^Fight Club


" Get out of my sight, wench, you're disturbing my scientific work!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Unendliche Geschichte, Die (1984)

"They'll laugh at me.

Then bite them! Be ruthless, whatever it takes. Bend them to your will! "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "They'll laugh at me.
> 
> Then bite them! Be ruthless, whatever it takes. Bend them to your will! "



Babe


"What choice do I have? It is as if you have grabbed me by the base of my snarglies!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Babe
> 
> 
> "What choice do I have? It is as if you have grabbed me by the base of my snarglies!"



^Coneheads

" No, please don't kill me, Mr. Ghostface, I wanna be in the sequel!"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

Scream

"Is Tater Tot Mr. Potato Head's son?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Scream
> 
> "Is Tater Tot Mr. Potato Head's son?"



^Corina, Corina.

"You're supposed to be the leading lady in your own life, for God's sake!"

Sam, how did your walk/run go today???


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

The Holiday- love that movie!!

Guy One: "I'd be careful with those fat-free chips - they cause anal leakage."
Guy Two: "You cause anal leakage"
Guy One: "It says so on the bag."
Guy Two: "What kind of marketing braniac puts anal leakage on his product? How can they even sell that crap? "

The walk went really well. It was freezing this morning but I walked 3 miles... but the cold definitely inspired me to move a little bit more quickly than usual.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Holiday- love that movie!!
> 
> Guy One: "I'd be careful with those fat-free chips - they cause anal leakage."
> Guy Two: "You cause anal leakage"
> ...



The Sweetest Thing

"Don't pay anybody in advance. And don't ride in anything with a Capissen 38 engine, they fall right out of the sky."

I Glad the walk went well but sorry to hear how cold it was but at least the cold served a purpose and got you going in order to warm up.  Ps. I loved The Holiday too, its such a sweet and romantic movie but please do not tell anyone that I said that.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Serenity

"What was that honey? It was BAD! It had no fire, no energy, no nothing! So tomorrow from 5 to 7 will you PLEASE act like you have more than a two word vocabulary."


----------



## doctorx (Mar 9, 2008)

The Fifth Element

"Aren't you going to go in and see what's wrong with him?"
"I'd rather set my head on fire and have it put out with a sledgehammer."
"I'd like to see that actually."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

Loose Cannons


"What, are you trying to be an Irish R&B singer?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Loose Cannons
> 
> 
> "What, are you trying to be an Irish R&B singer?"



^Superbad

"Oh, Harry, you're an angel. If you're mother hadn't been such a bitch, we could've shared something important."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Beaches

I cry every single freakin time at that movie. I'm a wimp. LOL


"I'm throwing seven different kinds of smoke!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Beaches
> 
> I cry every single freakin time at that movie. I'm a wimp. LOL
> 
> ...



^You Me & Dupree

"Who's the man? Huh? Who's the man? Wait till I get another plane! I'm a line ya friends up right beside you! Where ya at, huh? Where ya at?"

Well that makes two of us my friend, no matter how many times I see it the outcome is always the same. Your not a wimp, your just not afraid to show or admit to your feelings which is a good thing.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "Who's the man? Huh? Who's the man? Wait till I get another plane! I'm a line ya friends up right beside you! Where ya at, huh? Where ya at?"



Independence Day- I heart Will Smith 


"Sometimes, I wanna take your big, dumb, dummy head, and just... nyhhhh!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

^ Shark Tale

""Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself. "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bambi


"You do what you love, and fuck the rest."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

^ Little Miss Sunshine

"You can forget it! You're out! 
Don't you do it! Don't! You... I got nowhere else to go! I got nowhere else to g... I got nothin' else.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

An Officer and a Gentleman

"Hi leave a message after the beep. If you want to send me a fax then buy me a fax machine."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> An Officer and a Gentleman
> 
> "Hi leave a message after the beep. If you want to send me a fax then buy me a fax machine."



^Runaway Bride

"I choose to experience everything the world has to offer, in exchange for a few meaningless lives"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "I choose to experience everything the world has to offer, in exchange for a few meaningless lives"



Rise


"Your Moms a ukulele."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Rise
> 
> 
> "Your Moms a ukulele."



^Reno 911

"Yea, I completely agree with you. You know, an art teacher of mine once said. Never buy a piece of art that you don't have to have. You know, don't worry about who the artist is or how much it's worth. I mean, you have to live with it everyday. You have to walk by it everyday. You have to really love it; you have to really appreciate it. It's kind of like picking a mate."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2008)

The Break Up

"It's not about what happened in the past, or what you think might happen in the future. It's about the ride, for Christ's sake. There is no point in going through all this crap, if your are not going to enjoy the ride. And you know what... when you least expect something great might come along. Something better then you even planned for."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Break Up
> 
> "It's not about what happened in the past, or what you think might happen in the future. It's about the ride, for Christ's sake. There is no point in going through all this crap, if your are not going to enjoy the ride. And you know what... when you least expect something great might come along. Something better then you even planned for."



^Along Came Polly

"Oh my god, can you guys just please wait till I leave the room?"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheaper By The Dozen


"You can't ride two horses with one ass, sugarbean."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Cheaper By The Dozen
> 
> 
> "You can't ride two horses with one ass, sugarbean."



^Sweet Home Alabama

"This trunk is heavy! What's in it?"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

Cherry Falls


"We were just killing time with those classes! One semester we took Criminology, for Christ's sake, what the fuck were we training to be- Batman?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Cherry Falls
> 
> 
> "We were just killing time with those classes! One semester we took Criminology, for Christ's sake, what the fuck were we training to be- Batman?"




^ Clerks II

"You got your freshmen, ROTC guys, preps, J.V. jocks, Asian nerds, Cool Asians, Varsity jocks Unfriendly black hotties, Girls who eat their feelings, Girls who don't eat anything, Desperate wannabes, Burnouts, Sexually active band geeks"


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^ Clerks II
> 
> "You got your freshmen, ROTC guys, preps, J.V. jocks, Asian nerds, Cool Asians, Varsity jocks Unfriendly black hotties, Girls who eat their feelings, Girls who don't eat anything, Desperate wannabes, Burnouts, Sexually active band geeks"




Just a stab in the dark.... would it be American Pie: Band Camp?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> Just a stab in the dark.... would it be American Pie: Band Camp?




No sweetie, I suggest you google it and try again, I do so love the American Pie movies and I own the boxset


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I think I have it  

Mean Girls?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> I think I have it
> 
> Mean Girls?



Well done, but you did not post a quote of your own for the next person to guess at. That is how the game is played, you guess the last quote and you post one of your own.  It's a good game, I like it alot.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

I wanted to be 100% I was correct first, I enjoy this game as well, we play it on a movie forum I use 


here goes :


"What are you people? On dope?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> I wanted to be 100% I was correct first, I enjoy this game as well, we play it on a movie forum I use
> 
> 
> here goes :
> ...



^Fast Times At Ridgemount High

"College women can smell ignorance... like dog shit."

Welcome aboard Kat, and good luck on the site.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ Risky Business

"Yea, you just take Soupy-Sales to prom I can think of so many cooler things to do that night."


Thanks


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> "Yea, you just take Soupy-Sales to prom I can think of so many cooler things to do that night."



Juno


"There can't be a seventh Sixth Chick. It's just mathematically impossible."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Juno
> 
> 
> "There can't be a seventh Sixth Chick. It's just mathematically impossible."



^13 going on 30 - LOL I posted this quote ages ago but I quoted a longer version of it, So I knew what movie it was straight away.

"I don't know why you're both so worried... So, I bop him for a couple of years, get his job when he gets his hands caught in the vault, do a black mink ad, retire in utter disgrace, then write a best seller and be a fabulous host on my own talk show..."


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^13 going on 30 - LOL I posted this quote ages ago but I quoted a longer version of it, So I knew what movie it was straight away.
> 
> "I don't know why you're both so worried... So, I bop him for a couple of years, get his job when he gets his hands caught in the vault, do a black mink ad, retire in utter disgrace, then write a best seller and be a fabulous host on my own talk show..."



_St. Elmo's Fire_

"You don't have to help, you know?"
"No, I'll help. You can always depend on the old spyfucker."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> "You don't have to help, you know?"
> "No, I'll help. You can always depend on the old spyfucker."



Three Days of the Condor


"ALLLRRIIIGGGHTT! God you were normal yesterday!"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Three Days of the Condor
> 
> 
> "ALLLRRIIIGGGHTT! God you were normal yesterday!"



^Big Daddy

"Everything is the devil to you, Mama! Well, I like school, and I like football! And I'm gonna keep doin' them both because they make me feel good!"


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^Big Daddy
> 
> "Everything is the devil to you, Mama! Well, I like school, and I like football! And I'm gonna keep doin' them both because they make me feel good!"



_Waterboy_

I'm surprised anyone got the _Condor _one 

"If I was an imitation- a perfect imitation- how would you know if it was me?"


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^^^ The Thing



"Now there's an intelligently biting remark wrought with wit and irony. "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2008)

Detroit Rock City



"Yermo. Zevo. We're driving to Mexico in 10 minutes. Stop drinking or you'll get an IUD."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Detroit Rock City
> 
> 
> 
> "Yermo. Zevo. We're driving to Mexico in 10 minutes. Stop drinking or you'll get an IUD."




^The Whole Ten Yards

"Your honor, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, this is irrefutable evidence that the defendant is, in fact, lying."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "Your honor, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, this is irrefutable evidence that the defendant is, in fact, lying."



Catch Me If You Can


"Getting you on the phone was harder than getting into college."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Catch Me If You Can
> 
> 
> "Getting you on the phone was harder than getting into college."



The Wedding Date

"What were you doing in El Salvador?" 
"Working on my tan." 
"Why did you blow the building up?"
"It was blocking my sun."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Condemned


"You framed an Asia poster? How hard did the people at the frame store laugh when you brought this in?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> The Wedding Date
> 
> "What were you doing in El Salvador?"
> "Working on my tan."
> ...




^The Condemned

" I want flabby grandma arms!"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Condemned
> 
> 
> "You framed an Asia poster? How hard did the people at the frame store laugh when you brought this in?"



40 Year Old Virgin

"The very scent of her takes away the smell of the camp." Do you compose verse, Inspector, and keep it under your pillow?


----------



## Frankie (Mar 18, 2008)

Hannibal Rising.

"A lot of people enjoy being dead. But they're not dead, really. They're just backing away from life."



CAMellie said:


> 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> "The very scent of her takes away the smell of the camp." Do you compose verse, Inspector, and keep it under your pillow?


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Frankie said:


> "A lot of people enjoy being dead. But they're not dead, really. They're just backing away from life."



Harold and Maude??? 


"It's dangerous to confuse children with angels"


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Harold and Maude???
> 
> 
> "It's dangerous to confuse children with angels"



_Maaaaaag-nolia_

"I'm gettin' the ball rollin'. I'm keeping these people happy ... I'm keeping you happy ... I gotta keep the cops cooled out ... I gotta do everything ... I gotta pay for the pizza ... I'm workin' on it, do you know what I mean?"


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> _Maaaaaag-nolia_
> 
> "I'm gettin' the ball rollin'. I'm keeping these people happy ... I'm keeping you happy ... I gotta keep the cops cooled out ... I gotta do everything ... I gotta pay for the pizza ... I'm workin' on it, do you know what I mean?"





Dog Day Afternoon. 


*"I've done some things in my life I'm not proud of, but this is the first time I've ever felt in real danger of hell. "*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Dog Day Afternoon.
> 
> 
> *"I've done some things in my life I'm not proud of, but this is the first time I've ever felt in real danger of hell. "*



The Green Mile.

""Look, lady, it's not the seats that have gotten smaller, it's your ass that has gotten bigger."


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ""Look, lady, it's not the seats that have gotten smaller, it's your ass that has gotten bigger."



Charlies Angels! The movie not the old show.

"Get him a drink. Don't be afraid, Carlo. Come on, you think I'd make my sister a widow? I'm Godfather to your son"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Charlies Angels! The movie not the old show.
> 
> "Get him a drink. Don't be afraid, Carlo. Come on, you think I'd make my sister a widow? I'm Godfather to your son"




The Godfather


"You're a bit slow for someone in the fast lane." 
"And... you're thin for someone who likes food!" 
"I don't LIKE food, I LOVE it. If I don't LOVE it, I don't SWALLOW."


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "You're a bit slow for someone in the fast lane."
> "And... you're thin for someone who likes food!"
> "I don't LIKE food, I LOVE it. If I don't LOVE it, I don't SWALLOW."



I think Ratatouille??? The kids watch it all the time. I have heard it on in the background.


"So if you wake up one morning and it's a particularly beautiful day, you'll know we made it"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> I think Ratatouille??? The kids watch it all the time. I have heard it on in the background.
> 
> 
> "So if you wake up one morning and it's a particularly beautiful day, you'll know we made it"



Sunshine

"Do you see a single other person in here with a fucking fanny pack? Wait, there's a guy. Why don't you go over there and have fucking fanny back sex with him, and then you can jizz all over each others storage compartment? "


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Do you see a single other person in here with a fucking fanny pack? Wait, there's a guy. Why don't you go over there and have fucking fanny back sex with him, and then you can jizz all over each others storage compartment? "



lol i love it Hostel. You are so wrong!!


"Where's the trolley boy? In the freezer. Did you say "cool off?" No I didn't say anything... Shame. Well, there was the part that you missed where I distracted him with the cuddle monkey then i said "play times over" and I hit him in the head with the peace lily. You're off the fuckin' chain!"


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 19, 2008)

Edit: Whoops


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Shark Tale
> 
> 
> "Big gulps, huh? Alright!. Well, see ya later!"



lol no sorry good try though


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> lol no sorry good try though


Per da rev's quote: Dumb and Dumber.

"Well which is it young feller; you want I should freeze or get down on the ground? I mean...if'n I freeze, I can't rightly drop. And if'n I drop, i'm a gonna be in motion..."


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 19, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Per da rev's quote: Dumb and Dumber.
> 
> "Well which is it young feller; you want I should freeze or get down on the ground? I mean...if'n I freeze, I can't rightly drop. And if'n I drop, i'm a gonna be in motion..."



Raising Arizona.


"The strong _must_ manipulte the weak: It's the will of _God!_"


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually the one of mine about 4 or so posts up was from Hot Fuzz.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> "The strong _must_ manipulte the weak: It's the will of _God!_"



The Ruling Class?


"Well, I hope it's not jumbo shrimp because I'm allergic to oxymorons!"


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Wet Hot American Summer 



"Well, you know what they say: if you don't have anything nice to say about anybody, come sit by me!"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 21, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> Wet Hot American Summer
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, you know what they say: if you don't have anything nice to say about anybody, come sit by me!"




Steel Magnolias


"What if I were in a coma, and the doc says, "One more day?" "
"I'd throw you into the ocean... Shock therapy."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "What if I were in a coma, and the doc says, "One more day?" "
> "I'd throw you into the ocean... Shock therapy."




Run, Lola, Run/ Lola Rennt


"When we put this thing away, you can brand the fourth amendment on my butt."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Run, Lola, Run/ Lola Rennt
> 
> 
> "When we put this thing away, you can brand the fourth amendment on my butt."



Face/Off


"Language skills can be dangerous, so use a little common sense. So long, William." 
"So long, fuck-face!"


----------



## doctorx (Mar 21, 2008)

Children of a Lesser God




Man 1: You don't know nothing about no War.
Man 2: Everybody knows War.
[singing]
Man 2: War! Huh! Yeah! What is it good for? Absolutely nothing, sing it again, you all!
Man 1: It ain't 'you all', it's "y'all"!
Man 2: Yaw.
Man 1: Y'all!
Man 2: Yaw!
Man 1: Man you sound like a Karate movie, y'all!
Man 2: Yoll.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

Rush Hour 


" The darkest souls are not those which choose to exist within the hell of the abyss, but those which choose to break free of the abyss and walk silently among us. "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Halloween?


"When rich people do something nice for you, you give 'em a pot of jam."


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

Six Degrees of Separation (has anyone else noticed the Facebook group with the same name going around - there's no escaping it)


"You know, for kids."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tieve said:


> "You know, for kids."



The Hudsucker Proxy?

And everyone and their mom is part of a "Six Degrees" group on Facebook... I'm in two, I think. A quick search on Facebook showed 500+ Six Degrees of Separation groups... and I've officially confirmed that I have nothing better to do tonight. 


"It does not make me sound crazy, it makes me sound like "Maury Finkle, founder of Finkle Fixtures, Biggest Lighting Fixture Chain in the Southland.""


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Hudsucker Proxy?
> 
> And everyone and their mom is part of a "Six Degrees" group on Facebook... I'm in two, I think. A quick search on Facebook showed 500+ Six Degrees of Separation groups... and I've officially confirmed that I have nothing better to do tonight.
> 
> ...



Starsky and Hutch?

(and lol... that explains why i see my friends join/leave the 'group' so often... 500+ wow!)

"I do believe in spooks. I do believe in spooks. I do! I do! I do! I do believe in spooks!"


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 22, 2008)

wiz of oz...

and dern someone took my fav quote ever (Dumb & Dumber)

"Chicks dig me, because I rarely wear underwear"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stripes?



"Don't cry at the beginning of a date. Cry at the end, like I do."


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 22, 2008)

Jerry McGuire

"You the best he-bitch in my man stable"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

Deuce Bigalow


"Let's go junior high on them."


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 23, 2008)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry

"Excuse me, Must make pee-pees."


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Deuce Bigalow
> 
> 
> "Let's go junior high on them."



I now pronounce you Chuck & Larry.

"When you have insomnia, you're never really asleep... and you're never really awake."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fight Club- I was watching that yesterday!


"When my brothers and I played cowboys and Indians, I was always the Chinese railroad worker."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Fight Club- I was watching that yesterday!
> 
> 
> "When my brothers and I played cowboys and Indians, I was always the Chinese railroad worker."




^Death To Smoochy

"I like to get kissed before I get fucked."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^Death To Smoochy
> 
> "I like to get kissed before I get fucked."




Blood Diamond


"You are in hell, little man! And I am the devil!" 
"You're not the devil. You're practice."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "You are in hell, little man! And I am the devil!"
> "You're not the devil. You're practice."



Batman Begins


"Here's something that if you want your father to think you're not a silly fuck, don't slap a guy across the face with a glove because if you do that, that's what he will think. Unless you're a noble man or something in the nineteenth century. Which I am not."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Batman Begins
> 
> 
> "Here's something that if you want your father to think you're not a silly fuck, don't slap a guy across the face with a glove because if you do that, that's what he will think. Unless you're a noble man or something in the nineteenth century. Which I am not."




The Weather Man 


"It was just the two of us, dad. It was a lonely way to grow up. For you, too. If you had been an ordinary, average father like the other guys' dads, you'd have understood that." 
"Actually, I was a wonderful father." 
"When?" 
"Did I ever tell you to eat up? Go to bed? Wash your ears? Do your homework? No. I respected your privacy and I taught you self- reliance." 
"What you taught me was that I was less important to you than people who had been dead for five hundred years in another country. And I learned it so well that we've hardly spoken for twenty years." 
"You left just when you were becoming interesting."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

I hope the new one coming out doesn't completely suck....


"I don't know what "melodramatic" means... but I'll do it."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
> 
> I hope the new one coming out doesn't completely suck....
> 
> ...




Enchanted

"Boxer: Your mother likes it. 
Street: So does your sister."


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Enchanted
> 
> "Boxer: Your mother likes it.
> Street: So does your sister."



S.W.A.T.

"No exaggeration, I could not love a human baby more then I love this brush."


----------



## Leonard (Mar 23, 2008)

Tieve said:


> S.W.A.T.
> 
> "No exaggeration, I could not love a human baby more then I love this brush."



Blades of Glory

"the people of this nation can stomach quite a lot - what they can't stomach is the image of their vice-president with a mouth full of cock."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 24, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Blades of Glory
> 
> "the people of this nation can stomach quite a lot - what they can't stomach is the image of their vice-president with a mouth full of cock."




The Contender

"What do you think?" 
"Well, I wouldn't argue that it wasn't a no holds barred, adrenaline fueled thrill ride. But, there is no way you can perpetrate that amount of carnage and mayhem and not incur a considerable amount of paperwork." 
"That is nothing man, this is about to go off!"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "What do you think?"
> "Well, I wouldn't argue that it wasn't a no holds barred, adrenaline fueled thrill ride. But, there is no way you can perpetrate that amount of carnage and mayhem and not incur a considerable amount of paperwork."
> "That is nothing man, this is about to go off!"



Hot Fuzz. Awesome flick. Now here is one that might be a tad obscure:
*
Cosmo:*_ I just can't stop thinking about that guy... He's dead, and I killed him. 
*Steve:* That part never gets easier. Every night I'm haunted by the faces of the people I've killed, nightmares about them crying and begging. But that's the job. _


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 25, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Now here is one that might be a tad obscure:
> *
> Cosmo:*_ I just can't stop thinking about that guy... He's dead, and I killed him.
> *Steve:* That part never gets easier. Every night I'm haunted by the faces of the people I've killed, nightmares about them crying and begging. But that's the job. _



Coldblooded


"Pointless act! You don't give a 500 dollar tip to the housekeeper! That's inappropriate! That's inexcusable! That, I don't forgive!"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "Pointless act! You don't give a 500 dollar tip to the housekeeper! That's inappropriate! That's inexcusable! That, I don't forgive!"



Bottle Rocket



"All I'm saying is that somewhere out there is the man you are supposed to marry. And if you don't get him first, somebody else will, and you'll have to spend the rest of your life knowing that somebody else is married to your husband."

Fav line from that movie...:wubu:


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Bottle Rocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Harry Met Sally


"I don't believe in God, but if I did, he would be a black, left-handed guitarist."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "I don't believe in God, but if I did, he would be a black, left-handed guitarist."



The Dreamers



"What is THAT? What ARE you doing? You're taking all the caviar? That caviar is a garnish."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> When Harry Met Sally
> 
> 
> "I don't believe in God, but if I did, he would be a black, left-handed guitarist."



The Dreamers

"That's why you're coming with me." 
"The hell be damned that I am." 
"You cursed. Not very well, mind you, but you're a monk. You shouldn't curse at all." 
"Actually, I'm still just a friar. I can curse all I want, dammit."


----------



## Tieve (Mar 26, 2008)

Van Helsing?

"If Dad is the backbone, Mum is the other bones. All of them."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Van Helsing?
> 
> "If Dad is the backbone, Mum is the other bones. All of them."



^The Castle

" You have the whitest white-part-of-the-eyes I've ever seen. Do you floss?"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^The Castle
> 
> " You have the whitest white-part-of-the-eyes I've ever seen. Do you floss?"




Hot Shots!

"Did you know that on several occasions... he touched me?" 
*long pause*
"That wasn't true. Made it up. Shouldn't have done that. Sorry."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Hot Shots!
> 
> "Did you know that on several occasions... he touched me?"
> *long pause*
> "That wasn't true. Made it up. Shouldn't have done that. Sorry."




^Shaun of the Dead

"Annette - that Sergeant Angel's coming into your shop. Get a look at his arse."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> "Annette - that Sergeant Angel's coming into your shop. Get a look at his arse."



Hot Fuzz

Let's try this again...
"What is THAT? What ARE you doing? You're taking all the caviar? That caviar is a garnish."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Hot Fuzz
> 
> Let's try this again...
> "What is THAT? What ARE you doing? You're taking all the caviar? That caviar is a garnish."




You've Got Mail

"And when were you hoping to dine with us?" 
"Two years from tomorrow." 
"Two years from tomorrow?" 
"Yeah." 
"Two years?" 
"From tomorrow."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You've Got Mail
> 
> "And when were you hoping to dine with us?"
> "Two years from tomorrow."
> ...



The Lake House- I knew that without even researching it. I heart that movie. 



"You're born into a family. You do not join them like you do the Marines."


----------



## vaikman (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Lake House- I knew that without even researching it. I heart that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're born into a family. You do not join them like you do the Marines."






While You Were Sleeping 




"If he can´t find me, he ain´t wort racing, right?"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Lake House- I knew that without even researching it. I heart that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're born into a family. You do not join them like you do the Marines."



^While You Were Sleeping

"So it's not gonna be easy. It's gonna be really hard. We're gonna have to work at this every day, but I want to do that because I want you. I want all of you, for ever, you and me, every day. Will you do something for me, please? Just picture your life for me? 30 years from now, 40 years from now? What's it look like? If it's with him, go. Go! I lost you once, I think I can do it again. If I thought that's what you really wanted. But don't you take the easy way out."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 26, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^
> 
> "So it's not gonna be easy. It's gonna be really hard. We're gonna have to work at this every day, but I want to do that because I want you. I want all of you, for ever, you and me, every day. Will you do something for me, please? Just picture your life for me? 30 years from now, 40 years from now? What's it look like? If it's with him, go. Go! I lost you once, I think I can do it again. If I thought that's what you really wanted. But don't you take the easy way out."



The Notebook. (OH MY GOD RYAN GOSLING IN THAT MOVIE OH MY GOD)

"That man sitting over there in the white suit... is the biggest thing to come out of this country sinced sliced Beatles."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> The Notebook. (OH MY GOD RYAN GOSLING IN THAT MOVIE OH MY GOD)
> 
> "That man sitting over there in the white suit... is the biggest thing to come out of this country sinced sliced Beatles."




Velvet Goldmine

"Jesus, I warned him!" 
"He got me, Charley! He bit me! You know what you're gonna have to do now, don't you? Kill me. Kill me, Charley... before I turn into a vampire, and... GIVE YOU A HICKEY!"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Jesus, I warned him!"
> "He got me, Charley! He bit me! You know what you're gonna have to do now, don't you? Kill me. Kill me, Charley... before I turn into a vampire, and... GIVE YOU A HICKEY!"



Fright Night


"Madam, we must have waffles! We must all have waffles forthwith! We must all think, and we must all have waffles, and think each and every one of us to the very best of his ability..."


----------



## Leonard (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> "Madam, we must have waffles! We must all have waffles forthwith! We must all think, and we must all have waffles, and think each and every one of us to the very best of his ability..."



The Ladykillers (Yay, I got that one without googling!)

From one of my favorites:
"Still trying to outsmart me, aren't you, mule-skinner? You want me to think that you don't want me to go down there, but the subtle truth is you really don't want me to go down there!"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

Leonard said:


> The Ladykillers (Yay, I got that one without googling!)
> 
> From one of my favorites:
> "Still trying to outsmart me, aren't you, mule-skinner? You want me to think that you don't want me to go down there, but the subtle truth is you really don't want me to go down there!"




Little Big Man

"Are you sure about this?" 
"Have I ever been wrong? I mean when it's important."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Little Big Man
> 
> "Are you sure about this?"
> "Have I ever been wrong? I mean when it's important."



The Little Mermaid

"You became my mother, and my father, and so I'm yours forever. But now it's time to end it, Louis. Now it's time to leave him."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "You became my mother, and my father, and so I'm yours forever. But now it's time to end it, Louis. Now it's time to leave him."



Interview With A Vampire


"You look down, they know you're lying and up, they know you don't know the truth. Don't use seven words when four will do. Don't shift your weight, look always at your mark but don't stare, be specific but not memorable, be funny but don't make him laugh. He's got to like you then forget you the moment you've left his side. And for God's sake, whatever you do, don't, under any circumstances..."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Interview With A Vampire
> 
> 
> "You look down, they know you're lying and up, they know you don't know the truth. Don't use seven words when four will do. Don't shift your weight, look always at your mark but don't stare, be specific but not memorable, be funny but don't make him laugh. He's got to like you then forget you the moment you've left his side. And for God's sake, whatever you do, don't, under any circumstances..."



Ocean's 11. I believe Brad Pitt gives this advice to Matt Damon...


"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Ocean's 11. I believe Brad Pitt gives this advice to Matt Damon...
> 
> 
> "Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."



^25th Hour

"Dear Lord baby Jesus, or as our brothers in the south call you, "Jezus," we thank you so much for this bountiful harvest of Dominos, KFC, and the always delicious Taco Bell. I just want to take time to say thank you for my family. My two beautiful, beautiful, handsome stricking sons, Walker, and Texas Ranger, or TR as we call him. And of course my red hot smokin' wife Carley, who is a stone cold fox."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 27, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> ^
> 
> "Dear Lord baby Jesus, or as our brothers in the south call you, "Jezus," we thank you so much for this bountiful harvest of Dominos, KFC, and the always delicious Taco Bell. I just want to take time to say thank you for my family. My two beautiful, beautiful, handsome stricking sons, Walker, and Texas Ranger, or TR as we call him. And of course my red hot smokin' wife Carley, who is a stone cold fox."



Talladega Nights


"I baked a pie full of rat poison. I though I could eat it, you know, without being suspicious. My nana, who is 86...she really likes sweets. She had three pieces."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "I baked a pie full of rat poison. I though I could eat it, you know, without being suspicious. My nana, who is 86...she really likes sweets. She had three pieces."



The Virgin Suicides


"Do you know how many hours I spent looking for for my "Temple of Poon" tape. One. That is a long time to be looking for porn, Matt, what the fuck is going on."


----------



## amber83 (Mar 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Virgin Suicides
> 
> 
> "Do you know how many hours I spent looking for for my "Temple of Poon" tape. One. That is a long time to be looking for porn, Matt, what the fuck is going on."



40 Days and 40 Nights

"No, no. No, see this is a really shit idea. You know why? Because it's really obviously a shit idea."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

amber83 said:


> "No, no. No, see this is a really shit idea. You know why? Because it's really obviously a shit idea."



28 Days Later


"I hit him in the tray with my face."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> 28 Days Later
> 
> 
> "I hit him in the tray with my face."



America's Sweethearts


"It was all that Dan Marino's fault, everyone knows that. If he had held the ball, laces out, like he was supposed to, Ray would never have missed that kick. Dan Marino should die of gonorrhea and rot in hell. Would you like a cookie, son?"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "It was all that Dan Marino's fault, everyone knows that. If he had held the ball, laces out, like he was supposed to, Ray would never have missed that kick. Dan Marino should die of gonorrhea and rot in hell. Would you like a cookie, son?"



Ace Ventura: Pet Detective

I love when I actually know the quote without Googling it. 


"Ok. I'd rather have a chainsaw shoved up my ass than tell."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
> 
> I love when I actually know the quote without Googling it.
> 
> ...




My Super Ex-Girlfriend

"He had this idea. It was kind of a virologist idea. He believed that you could cure racism and hate... literally cure it, by injecting music and love into people's lives. When he was scheduled to perform at a peace rally, a gunman came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. When they asked him why - He said, "The people, who were trying to make this world worse... are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness." "


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "He had this idea. It was kind of a virologist idea. He believed that you could cure racism and hate... literally cure it, by injecting music and love into people's lives. When he was scheduled to perform at a peace rally, a gunman came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. When they asked him why - He said, "The people, who were trying to make this world worse... are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness." "



I Am Legend


"Any guy can sweep any girl off her feet, he just needs the right broom."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I Am Legend
> 
> 
> "Any guy can sweep any girl off her feet, he just needs the right broom."




Hitch
*YAY Will Smith!!*

"Oh, this your wife, huh? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 28, 2008)

Caddyshack


"Don't blow smoke up my ass, it will ruin my autopsy."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "Don't blow smoke up my ass, it will ruin my autopsy."



Meet Joe Black


Brad Pitt :wubu:


"Happy endings are just stories that haven't finished yet."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Meet Joe Black
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt :wubu:
> ...



^Mr. & Mrs Smith

"I'm not sure that she is... But we needn't concern ourselves with amatures. But... there is no harm in making certain that Gabriella is welcome to school activities that are... well, appropriate for her. After all... she loves pi."


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 29, 2008)

High School Musical 



"We're not killing anybody on our wedding day."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> "We're not killing anybody on our wedding day."



Natural Born Killers


"Hey Earl, we all just decided you have super-attractive hair. Hooray for you!"


----------



## doctorx (Mar 29, 2008)

Waitress



"Ok you Primitive Screwheads, listen up! You see this? This... is my boomstick! The 12-gauge double-barreled Remington. S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Retails for about $109.95. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart. You got that?"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 29, 2008)

doctorx said:


> Waitress
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok you Primitive Screwheads, listen up! You see this? This... is my boomstick! The 12-gauge double-barreled Remington. S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Retails for about $109.95. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart. You got that?"




Army Of Darkness

"Voila! The ZF-1. It's light. Handle's adjustable for easy carrying, good for righties and lefties. Breaks down into four parts, undetectable by x-ray, ideal for quick, discreet interventions. A word on firepower. Titanium recharger, three thousand round clip with bursts of three to three hundred, and with the Replay button - another Zorg invention - it's even easier. 
One shot... 
And Replay sends every following shot to the same location! 
And to finish the job, all the Zorg oldies-but-goldies. Rocket launcher... 
Arrow launcher, with exploding or poisonous gas heads... 
Very practical. Our famous net launcher... 
The always efficient flame-thrower... 
My favorite. And for the Grand Finale, the all new Ice Cube System!"


----------



## doctorx (Mar 30, 2008)

The Fifth Element



"Now is the end of day- and I am the Reaper!"


----------



## olwen (Mar 30, 2008)

Silent Hill

"I want my Two Dollars! Where's my two dollars?!" Hopefully no one has quoted this one yet. I admit, I didn't read thru the whole thread.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> Silent Hill
> 
> "I want my Two Dollars! Where's my two dollars?!" Hopefully no one has quoted this one yet. I admit, I didn't read thru the whole thread.




Better Off Dead


"See this acorn? I'll throw it at you and turn you to stone!" 
"Ooh, I'm really scared. No! Don't! There's a- a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!"


----------



## NyGiant (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Better Off Dead
> 
> 
> "See this acorn? I'll throw it at you and turn you to stone!"
> "Ooh, I'm really scared. No! Don't! There's a- a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!"


WILLOW


"Wise man once said forgiveness is devine, But never pay full price for late pizza"


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> WILLOW
> 
> 
> "Wise man once said forgiveness is devine, But never pay full price for late pizza"




Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


"Don't get caught up in his world." 
"I may only be a maid, but I would NEVER give in to Master Van Ruijven!" 
"I wasn't talking about Van Ruijven..."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Don't get caught up in his world."
> "I may only be a maid, but I would NEVER give in to Master Van Ruijven!"
> "I wasn't talking about Van Ruijven..."



Girl With A Pearl Earring


"Would you stop feeling sorry for yourself? It's bad for your complexion."


----------



## doctorx (Mar 31, 2008)

Sixteen Candles


State Trooper: What the hell are you driving here?
Man: We had a small fire last night, but we caught it in the nick of time.
State Trooper: Do you have any idea how fast you were going?
Man: Funny enough, I was just talking to my friend about that. Our speedometer has melted and as a result it's very hard to see with any degree of accuracy exactly how fast we were going.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

doctorx said:


> Sixteen Candles
> 
> 
> State Trooper: What the hell are you driving here?
> ...



Planes, Trains, & Automobiles

"Lunchtime! The longer you animals bark, the colder your lunch gets. Come on, move it out. You too, down there! Hey, turkey!"


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Lunchtime! The longer you animals bark, the colder your lunch gets. Come on, move it out. You too, down there! Hey, turkey!"



The Goonies!!!
Sloth loves Chunk!


I love cheesy 80s movies. LOL

 
"There's a real big gap between getting your ass kicked and having a dancing, singing sprite fool you with trickery and then strike your throat before you even know you're in a fight. But I wouldn't expect someone like you to understand that, because all you do is make moves from up in your ivory tower."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Goonies!!!
> Sloth loves Chunk!
> 
> 
> ...



The Break-Up


"Now this is my idea of an ass bandit. Wait till some of the local girls get a look at you, Scrotum Head."


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Now this is my idea of an ass bandit. Wait till some of the local girls get a look at you, Scrotum Head."



An Officer and a Gentleman


"In a good shoe, I wear a size six, but a seven feels so good, I buy a size eight."


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> An Officer and a Gentleman
> 
> 
> "In a good shoe, I wear a size six, but a seven feels so good, I buy a size eight."




Steel Magnolias



"Oh, this is terrible. It's so improper. It's so disrespectful!" 
"He's dead! He doesn't mind!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Oh, this is terrible. It's so improper. It's so disrespectful!"
> "He's dead! He doesn't mind!"



Nine To Five


"I feel comfortable using legal jargon in everyday life."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Nine To Five
> 
> 
> "I feel comfortable using legal jargon in everyday life."




Legally Blonde


"She didn't marry your penis... Okay, she didn't only marry your penis."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Legally Blonde
> 
> 
> "She didn't marry your penis... Okay, she didn't only marry your penis."



That was that psychiatrist from that one movie ... ummmm .... Helen Hunt was in it too .... Twister, I think.

"Let me tell you about stylin'. I'm talkin', the perfect A-frame wave spittin' salt water in your face. I call it 'liquid draino, wanna be bullwinkle', I tell you no lies, my friends. It's the consciousness."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "Let me tell you about stylin'. I'm talkin', the perfect A-frame wave spittin' salt water in your face. I call it 'liquid draino, wanna be bullwinkle', I tell you no lies, my friends. It's the consciousness."



Airborne


"Women are incapable of being bad luck by themselves. It's men make 'em that way."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Airborne
> 
> 
> "Women are incapable of being bad luck by themselves. It's men make 'em that way."



Dr T and the Women


"I got a bad feeling about this." 
"Yeah, me too. Somebody is playing with my dick and it ain't me."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Fallen!

"Who said that? Who the [email protected]#* said that? Who's the slimy little communist &*@#, twinkle-toed @#$*sucker down here who just signed his own death warrant? Nobody, huh? The fairy ^&@#ing godmother said it. [email protected]#$*ing-standing. I will PT you all until you @#$*ing die. I'll PT you until your &*$holes are sucking buttermilk."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Fallen!
> 
> "Who said that? Who the [email protected]#* said that? Who's the slimy little communist &*@#, twinkle-toed @#$*sucker down here who just signed his own death warrant? Nobody, huh? The fairy ^&@#ing godmother said it. [email protected]#$*ing-standing. I will PT you all until you @#$*ing die. I'll PT you until your &*$holes are sucking buttermilk."




Full Metal Jacket (stop sissyfying it and put in the curse words )


"What's your rush, dollbody? What do you say we slip in the back seat, and make a man out of me?" 
"What do you say I smack you around for a while?" 
"Can't we do both?"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

A League Of Their Own! :bow:

"Anyone who wants to be a can't-hack-it pantywaist who wears their mama's bra, raise your hand."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> A League Of Their Own! :bow:
> 
> "Anyone who wants to be a can't-hack-it pantywaist who wears their mama's bra, raise your hand."



The Sandlot


"This isn't funny. What am I supposed to eat?" 
"Why don't you cook your dick?" 
"It'd be a small meal!"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Stand By Me! 

"Oh good morning Mr. Poodle-Smurf, Puddle-Smit, Smiddle-Poot..."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Stand By Me!
> 
> "Oh good morning Mr. Poodle-Smurf, Puddle-Smit, Smiddle-Poot..."




Ernest Goes To Jail 


"Did you have the air-conditioning checked? I told you to have the air-conditioning checked." 
"I had the air-conditioning checked. I don't know what for. You never allow me to turn it on." 
"Hush up!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

Driving Miss Daisy


"So you're going to a cemetery with your toothbrush. How Egyptian."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

The Birdcage

"I'm the Bearded Lady. Who are you, one of the freaks?"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "I'm the Bearded Lady. Who are you, one of the freaks?"



Spaceballs


It wouldn't be inaccurate to assume that I couldn't exactly not say that it is or isn't almost partially incorrect...On the contrary. I'm possibly more or less not definitely rejecting the idea that in no way with any amount of uncertainty that I undeniably ...do or do not know where he shouldn't probably be, if that indeed wasn't where he isn't. Even if he wasn't at where I knew he was... that'd mean I'd really have to know where he wasn't.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

aha! Pinnochio's line from Shrek The Third *cleverness so that he would not lie*!

"Beautiful animal... canine... dog... mutt."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> aha! Pinnochio's line from Shrek The Third *cleverness so that he would not lie*!
> 
> "Beautiful animal... canine... dog... mutt."




Short Circuit


"If you're so smart, tell me something, how come you go to M.I.T. for 8 years to become a cable repairman?"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Independence Day

"Almira Gulch. Just because you own half the town doesn't mean that you have the power to run the rest of us. For twenty-three years I've been dying to tell you what I thought of you! And now... well, being a Christian woman, I can't say it!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "Almira Gulch. Just because you own half the town doesn't mean that you have the power to run the rest of us. For twenty-three years I've been dying to tell you what I thought of you! And now... well, being a Christian woman, I can't say it!"



Wizard of Oz


"Arty, I need you to do me a favor. I need you to take a shower today... 'Cause your parents are coming tomorrow and I don't want to get in trouble. You haven't taken a shower once this summer. Not once in 8 weeks. You're covered in dirt. Take a shower."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Wet Hot American Summer

"You gave me a birth control pill? Do you know what that can do to a guy my age?"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sixteen Candles

And keeping with the Anthony Michael Hall theme...

"Wyatt, you're going to have a heart attack by the time you're forty if you don't learn to relax. Have you tried inversion boots?"


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Driving Miss Daisy
> 
> 
> "So you're going to a cemetery with your toothbrush. How Egyptian."


THE BIRDCAGE 
"From here on in nothing goes down unless im involved, no blackjack no dope deals, no nothing a nickel bag gets sold in the park, I want in.... You guys got fat while everyone starved on the street..Its my turn"


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Sixteen Candles
> 
> And keeping with the Anthony Michael Hall theme...
> 
> "Wyatt, you're going to have a heart attack by the time you're forty if you don't learn to relax. Have you tried inversion boots?"




Weird Science 


"Sandy, you're the only person I know who can make "Yes, Ma'am" sound like "screw you"."
"Yes, Ma'am."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> THE BIRDCAGE
> "From here on in nothing goes down unless im involved, no blackjack no dope deals, no nothing a nickel bag gets sold in the park, I want in.... You guys got fat while everyone starved on the street..Its my turn"



Waaaaaaaay late there! Go from the latest posting.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Sandy, you're the only person I know who can make "Yes, Ma'am" sound like "screw you"."
> "Yes, Ma'am."



The Fog


"Hi there! What's your name? My name's Abernathy Darwin Dunlap but you can call me A.D.D. on the account of the fact that I have A.D.D., which is attention deficit disorder. You know - everyone used to think it was just an addiction to sugar when I was 6 and my mom used to cry because she thought I would never be like a fully functioning member of society like my neighbor who has Legionnaires disease."


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Fog
> 
> 
> "Hi there! What's your name? My name's Abernathy Darwin Dunlap but you can call me A.D.D. on the account of the fact that I have A.D.D., which is attention deficit disorder. You know - everyone used to think it was just an addiction to sugar when I was 6 and my mom used to cry because she thought I would never be like a fully functioning member of society like my neighbor who has Legionnaires disease."




Accepted


"You going to kill me, Snake?" 
"Not now, I'm too tired." 
[pause] 
"Maybe later."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Escape from New York!

"Don't be dumb. I've heard a man pee before."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "Don't be dumb. I've heard a man pee before."



The Journey of Natty Gann


"Any questions? Don't ask. I'm tired of talking to you and I want to sleep."


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Journey of Natty Gann
> 
> 
> "Any questions? Don't ask. I'm tired of talking to you and I want to sleep."



That thing you do

:doh: sorry let me try that again
"From here on in nothing goes down unless im involved, no blackjack no dope deals, no nothing a nickel bag gets sold in the park, I want in.... You guys got fat while everyone starved on the street..Its my turn"


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Apr 4, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> That thing you do
> 
> :doh: sorry let me try that again
> "From here on in nothing goes down unless im involved, no blackjack no dope deals, no nothing a nickel bag gets sold in the park, I want in.... You guys got fat while everyone starved on the street..Its my turn"



Death Spa (definitely NOT something I would've watched, I cheated and googled it, sorry).



_"We grow copious amounts of ganja here, and you're carrying a wasted girl and a bag of fertilizer. You don't look like your average horti-fucking-culturalist." _


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> _"We grow copious amounts of ganja here, and you're carrying a wasted girl and a bag of fertilizer. You don't look like your average horti-fucking-culturalist." _



Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


"My face is in the butter."


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 4, 2008)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Death Spa (definitely NOT something I would've watched, I cheated and googled it, sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but u and google are wrong try again


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 4, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> That thing you do
> 
> :doh: sorry let me try that again
> "From here on in nothing goes down unless im involved, no blackjack no dope deals, no nothing a nickel bag gets sold in the park, I want in.... You guys got fat while everyone starved on the street..Its my turn"



King Of New York 

"Would you look at that body language? Legs crossed towards each other. That is an unequivocal sex invite."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Clueless! 

"Oh, how ya doin' Mom? Yeah, no everything's fine. No, Mrs. Sturak's not here. She um, she went to the yarn store. Yeah, she's crocheting this massive doily for the couch! I...... I gotta go Mom."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


"No, no. Means he's one of those: "Anyone comes in, I'll blow my head off" type of guys."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

S.W.A.T.


"The fact that Pudgy the Parrot has a cigarette shoved into his mouth is morally irresponsible."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "The fact that Pudgy the Parrot has a cigarette shoved into his mouth is morally irresponsible."



Mrs. Doubtfire


"In my world everyone is a pony, and they all eat rainbows, and poop butterflies."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Horton Hears A Who



"It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut."



Monty Python and the Holy Grail


"Nobody knows what it is like being me. Did we brush my teeth?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

America's Sweethearts


"That aint no Etch-a-Sketch. This is one doodle that cant be undid, homeskillet."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Juno! I love that movie and Rainn Wilson!!!


"Do you think there's a chance your mom won't love you anymore when she sees how badly you're getting beaten right now?"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

The Break-Up


"Bear... bear... Big Bear... big bear chase meeeeeeee...!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Great Outdoors




"You poor dear thing! What are you doing on the floor?"


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

Misery

"I'm made of wax, Larry. What are you made of?"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Night At The Museum



"Hey, look! That one's got a cute little stripe on its head. Hey, cutie."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Gremlins (1984)



***"Yes, you kept repeating that over and over last night - I never do anything like this... I *never* do anything like this... I never do *anything* like this... "***


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

27 Dresses

"Your face smells like peppermint!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

_Mean Girls_


*Well done Mr. Enslin, well done. *


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> [*Well done Mr. Enslin, well done. *



*1408*


"It's not the years, honey, it's the mileage."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_


*Who's on the list? Any blabbers?*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

Arrested Development?
Not a movie, but whatev.


"I killed a man... with this thumb."


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Ratatouille


"Okay fellas, this is our moment. Keep a cool head and keep those fingers pumpin', 'cause remember, it's history you'll be writin'. "


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Bugsy Malone



"We are being sent to a safe area away from the disturbance. Our job will be to divert traffic away from the trouble zone, and to protect public property. You will have live ammunition, but there will be no call to use it - TACKLEBERRY! Do you understand, numbnuts?"


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

Police Academy (OMG) ONE



"Look, it tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad."

_"In Philadelphia, it's worth 50 bucks. "_


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Trading Places (1983)



_"Nobody puts Baby in a corner"_


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Trading Places (1983)
> 
> 
> 
> _"Nobody puts Baby in a corner"_



Dirty Dancing *didn't even have to google that one!* 
my wife loves that movie. 



"She is Hugh's widow, and she has just given birth to my grandson, under 200 tons of twisted metal. Now, I don't care if she turns out to be a Colombian drug lord, I'm going to help her all I can. And unless you start treating her with some respect, I'll take you over my knee and spank you! And don't you think for one minute that I can't do it..."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

_Mrs. Winterbourne_




I believe married life is makin' you fat, girl.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I believe married life is makin' you fat, girl.



Coal Miner's Daughter


"There is no right girl for you! And if you've already met her, she's probably either killed herself, or become a lesbian."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

_Saving Silverman_


*"You mix these two together, it tastes just like a ring-ding. "*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *"You mix these two together, it tastes just like a ring-ding. "*



The Accidental Husband


"You burp and guys think its adorable. You puke and they line up to hold your hair back."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Accidental Husband
> 
> 
> "You burp and guys think its adorable. You puke and they line up to hold your hair back."


*The Truth About Cats and Dogs*

_"Anyone who spends a significant amount of time with me finds me disagreeable. Just ask your husband."_


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

_The Truth About Cats and Dogs (1996)_


*If I go back to jail they gonna make me a woman! *


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> If I go back to jail they gonna make me a woman!



First Sunday



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "Anyone who spends a significant amount of time with me finds me disagreeable. Just ask your husband."



Se7en




"Mom said that when I wear this badge you're supposed to treat me like a man of the law."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> "Mom said that when I wear this badge you're supposed to treat me like a man of the law."



*Scary Movie (2000 - Deputy Doofy)*


"taught Elvis how to rock and roll, Chuck Berry how to duck walk, and Little Richard how to play the piano"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "taught Elvis how to rock and roll, Chuck Berry how to duck walk, and Little Richard how to play the piano"



The Chipmunks: Rockin' Through the Decades, (1990) (TV)


*Next Quote: "In my world everyone is a pony, and they all eat rainbows, and poop butterflies."*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Quote: "In my world everyone is a pony, and they all eat rainbows, and poop butterflies."*


 
Horton Hears A Who.

Next one: *"You fargin sneaky bastage. I'm gonna take your dwork. I'm gonna nail it to the wall. I'm gonna crush your boils in a meat grinder. I'm gonna cut off your arms. I'm gonna shove 'em up your icehole. Dirty son-a-ma-batches. My own club!"*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *"You fargin sneaky bastage. I'm gonna take your dwork. I'm gonna nail it to the wall. I'm gonna crush your boils in a meat grinder. I'm gonna cut off your arms. I'm gonna shove 'em up your icehole. Dirty son-a-ma-batches. My own club!"*



Johnny Dangerously.


Next one:

*"Unguent."*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Johnny Dangerously.
> 
> 
> Next one:
> ...




Fargo?****


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Fargo?****



YES!

Wow, that was quick.

Your turn to post a quote.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> YES!
> 
> Wow, that was quick.
> 
> Your turn to post a quote.



Yay! *dances around*

ok...new quote:

*"I told you, we're just two fuckin' business men on our way to see some shit in Sacramento!" *


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

Tenacious D In The Pick Of Desitny


"Oh, believe me, that's enough! But the worst thing is, if you so much as set a foot in the Bog of Stench, you'll smell bad for the rest of your life. It'll never wash off."


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 17, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Tenacious D In The Pick Of Desitny
> 
> 
> "Oh, believe me, that's enough! But the worst thing is, if you so much as set a foot in the Bog of Stench, you'll smell bad for the rest of your life. It'll never wash off."



*"Labyrinth" lol
*
------

*

"He vould have an enormous schwanzstucker."*

-------

---


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

Young Frankenstein


"A chastity belt! That's going to chafe my willy! "


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Young Frankenstein
> 
> 
> "A chastity belt! That's going to chafe my willy! "




Robin Hood: Men In Tights!


Is everyone there dead? 
Well, dead-ish. 
Is everyone there dead? 
Yeah, in the sense that they all sort of, uh... fell down... and then got up... and started eating each other.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

Dawn Of The Dead


"Well, it reaches into your brain "chemically," and then it locates your happiest memory "chemically," then it locks onto that emotion and freezes it "chemically," and then it keeps you happy, happy."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Dawn Of The Dead
> 
> 
> "Well, it reaches into your brain "chemically," and then it locates your happiest memory "chemically," then it locks onto that emotion and freezes it "chemically," and then it keeps you happy, happy."



_Kids in the Hall: Brain Candy (1996)_


>> *Ugh. Deliver me from L.L. Bean. *


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

Beetle Juice


"Now, shut up! Shut up, all of you! Now listen to me, you hicks. Yeah, you're hicks too, and they fooled you a thousand times like they fooled me. But this time, I'm going to fool somebody. I'm going to stay in this race. I'm on my own and I'm out for blood."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "Now, shut up! Shut up, all of you! Now listen to me, you hicks. Yeah, you're hicks too, and they fooled you a thousand times like they fooled me. But this time, I'm going to fool somebody. I'm going to stay in this race. I'm on my own and I'm out for blood."



_^All the King's Men_



*
"Will you hand me a towel, tulip? "*


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 18, 2008)

pulp fiction!!



ok.. here's mine.

"are you ok? did they hurt you?"
"no.. i'm fine"
"...mom?"
"well... they were a bit bitey." <--my favorite movie line... which i never get to use in real life.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

Shaun Of The Dead


"Where are we going?" 
"Where they went." 
"Suppose they went *nowhere*?" 
"Then this will be your big chance to get away from it all."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan


"Let me tell you a little story about a man named Sh! Sh! even before you start. That was a pre-emptive "sh!" Now, I have a whole bag of "sh!" with your name on it."


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery

"Daddy, you can't expect me to stay here. It's like Hogwarts for Pikeys!"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

St. Trinian's


"Fuck no you're not better. You're in such shit shape it's stunning. I can't belive your hearts still beating. Shit should be in a fucking medical journal."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "Fuck no you're not better. You're in such shit shape it's stunning. I can't belive your hearts still beating. Shit should be in a fucking medical journal."



Crank



*Next: "Most of the time I have all these thoughts bouncin' around in my head... but with a brush in my hand, the world just gets kinda quiet. "*


----------



## Kajun Kat (Apr 20, 2008)

The Notebook



*"I'd rather be with someone for the wrong reasons then alone for the right."*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Some Kind Of Wonderful

"We have to convince the little housewife out there that the tomato that ate the family pet is not dangerous!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


"You want tact, call a tactician. You want an ass nailed, you come see Gus Petch."


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

Intolerable Cruelty



"No one laughs at a master of Quack Fu!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Howard the Duck


"Happy endings are just stories that haven't finished yet."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith (2005)


~ _"I met my father for the first time when I was 28 years old. I made up my mind that when I had children, my children were going to know who their father was." _


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ~ _"I met my father for the first time when I was 28 years old. I made up my mind that when I had children, my children were going to know who their father was." _


The Pursuit of Happyness

_"If I stay with you, I'll be destroyed. Like Howard Beale was destroyed. Like Laureen Hobbs was destroyed. Like everything you and the institution of television touch is destroyed. You're television incarnate, Diana: Indifferent to suffering; insensitive to joy. All of life is reduced to the common rubble of banality. War, murder, death are all the same to you as bottles of beer. And the daily business of life is a corrupt comedy. You even shatter the sensations of time and space into split seconds and instant replays. You're madness, Diana. Virulent madness. And everything you touch dies with you. But not me. Not as long as I can feel pleasure, and pain... and love."_


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Network


"These children haven't been properly parented in many years. They're practically feral. That's why I was brought in."


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Smart People


"Fly as you want, Griffin! I swallowed an ogre whole. You could be next!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Spiderwick Chronicles


Woman: "Listen, I'm a big supporter of fixing potholes and erecting swing sets and building shelters. I am *more* than happy to pay those taxes. I'm just not such a big fan of the percentage that the government uses for national defense, corporate bailouts, and campaign discretionary funds. So, I didn't pay those taxes. I think I sent a letter to that effect with my return."

Man: "Would it be the letter that begins "Dear Imperialist Swine"?"


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Stranger Than Fiction

"...I've seen a lot of changing, in the way you feel about me, and in the way I feel about you. In here, there were two guys killing each other, but I guess that's better than twenty million. I guess what I'm trying to say, is that if I can change, and you can change, everybody can change!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rocky IV


"Oh what? I can't call you Howard because I'm not a member of the groovy tie squad?"


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Corky Romano


"200. And if its not agreed to by the time I blow my nose, I'll go elsewhere."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Favour, The Watch, and the Very Big Fish


"It's easy to be you. I'll just suck the fun out of everything."


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> The Favour, The Watch, and the Very Big Fish
> 
> 
> "It's easy to be you. I'll just suck the fun out of everything."



_Freaky Friday_, yeah?

If so, 

"What is that?" 
"It's a terrible thing."
"Oh my God! What is that?"
"I don't know! Something else! Also terrible."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

Correct, sir.  

Cloverfield


"Wait, wait. Don't go to sleep yet. We got to talk about something...... Stickers. Do you like stickers? "


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

40 Days and 40 Nights

"Once upon a time there was this person named Malcolm. He worked with children. He loved it. He loved it more than anything else. And then one night, he found out that he made a mistake with one of them. He couldn't help that one. And he can't stop thinking about it, he can't forget. Ever since then, things have been different. He's not the same person that he used to be. And his wife doesn't like the person that he's become. They barely speak anymore, they're like strangers. And then one day Malcolm meets this wonderful little boy, a really cool little boy. Reminds him a lot of the other one. And Malcolm decides to try and help this new boy. 'Cause he feels that if he can help this new boy, it would be like helping that other one too."


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> 40 Days and 40 Nights
> 
> "Once upon a time there was this person named Malcolm. He worked with children. He loved it. He loved it more than anything else. And then one night, he found out that he made a mistake with one of them. He couldn't help that one. And he can't stop thinking about it, he can't forget. Ever since then, things have been different. He's not the same person that he used to be. And his wife doesn't like the person that he's become. They barely speak anymore, they're like strangers. And then one day Malcolm meets this wonderful little boy, a really cool little boy. Reminds him a lot of the other one. And Malcolm decides to try and help this new boy. 'Cause he feels that if he can help this new boy, it would be like helping that other one too."



_The Sixth Sense_


"I don't want to upset you too much, but at the moment you have an excellent chance of being hanged."


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Caine Mutiny


"You know what's gonna happen to you? I am gonna march you over to the zoo and feed you to the yak."


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

Too bad this thread sorta died....



*bump*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Breakfast at Tiffany's

"Don't be stupid, be a smarty, come and join the Nazi party! "


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

The Producers


"The question isn't "what are we going to do," the question is "what aren't we going to do?" "


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off (was just on TV over the weekend.. imminently re-watchable)

"Anyone Out Of The
Mainstream
Is Anyone In The
Mainstream?
Anyone Alive - With A
Sex Drive
Tear Down The Wall
Aren't We All
The Opposite Of War
Isn't Peace...
It's Creation "


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Rent- also on TV this week


"If I pushed any harder, my foot would blow through the floor and we would be Flintstone-ing our asses there!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Just Married! great movie 


"OK cowboy, I don't know what your trip is, but if this is some kind of a sick game... If you fuck with me, in any way, I will rip each and every appendage from your body, starting with your dick. Capice?"


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion- too funny 


"If I had a penny for everything I love about you, I would have many pennies."


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Waitress


"Gotta love crab. In the nick of time too. I couldn't take much more of those coconuts. Coconut milk is a natural laxative. That's something Gilligan never told us."


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Cast Away

"I was told that I could listen to the radio at a reasonable volume from nine to eleven, I told Bill that if Sandra is going to listen to her headphones while she's filing then I should be able to listen to the radio while I'm collating so I don't see why I should have to turn down the radio because I enjoy listening at a reasonable volume from nine to eleven."


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Office Space


"It's not going to happen again. This is the last time. Right Arnie?" 
"It's the last time." 
"Okay. Let's go." 
"But I want to go back up there again."


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


"It was nothing like that, penis-breath!"


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial



"I ask for so little. Just fear me, love me, do as I say and I will be your slave."


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Labyrinth

"You look terrible, Mr. Waturi. You look like a bag of shit stuffed in a cheap suit. Not that anyone could look good under these zombie lights. I, I, I, I can feel them sucking the juice out of my eyeball. Suck, suck, suck, SUCK..."


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Joe Versus The Volcano


"When one woman strikes at the heart of another she seldom misses, and the wound is invariably fatal."


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Joe Versus The Volcano
> 
> 
> "When one woman strikes at the heart of another she seldom misses, and the wound is invariably fatal."



Movie: Dangerous Liaisons (1988)


NEXT QUOTE: "It's a far, far better thing that I do than I have ever done."


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan


"Frank! It's the love boat to Cuba! Shuffle board and pineapples filled with rum. Know what they do? They put little paper umbrellas sticking out the top so that when it rains, it don't thin out the liquor."


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

*batteries not included


"Now, would you like to learn to shoot?" 
"I can already." 
"Oh, I saw. Very American. Fire enough bullets and hope to hit the target."


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen


"Scottsdale! In the zoner, ya'll that's a hardcore hood, but you want take on my man C here, go ahead because you know, he's fierce, he gonna come up in your face he gonna major damage you, you gonna walk away maybe limp but I say talk to the hand, call waiting, 'cause he's out, boy is ou... I can't restrains him 'cause I'm conversatin' you right now to give him a chance to cool down, to get back to a realistic level, as it were because we could be chillin' in our crib, not just on this mobile home thing, representing Malibu, and Westwood, you know. Mallin' it like we all can, boys to mensh, pimp my Mercedes, call me back, put you on hold, you know what I'm sayin'?"


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

RV


"You wanna cut my throat, go ahead. You wanna cut my fuckin' head off and use it for a fuckin' basketball? You can *bowl* with the motherfucker for all I care! Just don't let HIM do it! I don't wanna get killed by this limey, immigrant JERKOFF! I wanna get killed by an AMERICAN jerkoff!" 
"You fucking wanker!"


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Tango And Cash

"What is it about good sex that makes me have to crap? You really jarred something loose tiger."


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

Kingpin


"Look, I understand you have experienced a loss, but this relationship just can't work. I mean, you're a cat. I'm black. I'm not going to be hurt again."


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

I, Robot



"I think I'm attracted to teachers. Yeah, I took out an English teacher. That didn't work out at all. I sent her a love letter... She corrected it!"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "I think I'm attracted to teachers. Yeah, I took out an English teacher. That didn't work out at all. I sent her a love letter... She corrected it!"



Back to School (1986)


NEXT: " I'm not infectin the community. I got papers to prove Im not infected... "


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

First Sunday


"I was partial to tragedy in my youth. That was before experience taught me that life was tragical enough without my having to write about it."


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

Speaking of the movie "First Sunday" ---- I just got finished watching that movie. Whoa! 


Clash Of The Titans




"No man... if you wanna kiss her... You go right ahead and you kiss her! I mean, knock your self out! You just take her... then kiss her. Then kiss the crap out of her!"


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

She's The Man


"Now remember, don't be scared! That's the most important thing. And uh, don't... don't talk about your past. That turns men off." 
"I don't have a past, idiot."


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Little Darlings


NEXT: "Yeah, it's a 50 caliber. They used to use it to hunt buffalo with. Up close! It's only legal in two states. This isn't one of them."


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

Armed And Dangerous


"Excuse me, could I say something? I think we would all like this victory to go out to all the other guys, and I'm talking about the people in this city who are super good at their jobs but never get any credit. Like the lady in the DMV - that's a rough job."


----------



## AussieDude (May 26, 2008)

Thelma and Louise?

"I don;t wanna sound like a queer or nothin.. but you got a hot ass"


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

AussieDude said:


> Thelma and Louise?



Nope. 

The quote came from the movie --- Mystery Men 



AussieDude said:


> "I don;t wanna sound like a queer or nothin.. but you got a hot ass"




Orgazmo

"You inherit 5 million dollars the same day aliens land on the earth and say they're going to blow it up in 2 days. What do you do?"


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Heathers



"When we crashed, my entire life flashed before my eyes. It didn't take too long."


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

Honey, I Shrunk The Kids



"When you are a man, sometimes you wear stretchy pants in your room. It's for fun."


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

Nacho Libre


"I love you every minute. I love you more than band music and cookie-making."


----------



## DollyTron (May 27, 2008)

The Other Sister


Jamie: Was that the first time someone sang the National Anthem into your ass? 
Ceth: No.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

Shortbus

"I'm sorry, Mr. Handicapped Man. I did not mean to offend you. Do you understand sign language? Can you read lips? Well if you don't answer me when I speak to you, I'm gonna put my foot in your ass, is that clear dummy?"


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Major Payne


"You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered in hair."


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

Anchorman



"Why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?"


----------



## OneFAsView (May 27, 2008)

Con Air

"You uhh .. want I should wash the dead bugs off the windshield?"


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

The Blues Brothers


"Eat them slow and Feel the crust, how thin I rolled it! Eat them slow, 'cos Every one's a prize! Eat them slow, 'cos That's the lot and now we've sold it! Come again tommorow hold it- Fresh Supplies..."


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Sweeny Todd

"We're not Siamese. We're American."


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Stuck On You




"Playing music is supposed to be fun. It's about heart, it's about feelings, moving people, and something beautiful, and it's not about notes on a page. I can teach you notes on a page, I can't teach you that other stuff."


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Mr. Holland's Opus


"Did you know there's a guy whose sole job is to find chairs for these hotel rooms?"


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Knocked Up



"Cook a big pot of grits, bring him into the kitchen, then toss the grits on him. Then after you toss them, swat him with a frying pan. You gotta get you a good balanced weight, toss and swat, toss and swat, Venus and Serena, that's called grit ball."


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Madea's Family Reunion


"We might get Marky Mark to plant a celebrity tree."


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Clueless


"I'm not kidding, that boy's head is like Sputnik; spherical but quite pointy at parts! Now that was offside, wasn't it? He'll be crying himself to sleep tonight, on his huge pillow."


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Wayne's World


"I only gamble with my life, never my money."


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Wayne's World
> 
> 
> "I only gamble with my life, never my money."



Er... it's actually _So I Married an Axe Murderer_.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Wow... I suck. Oh well.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Wow... I suck. Oh well.



You don't suck! 

"I only gamble with my life, never my money" quote comes from the movie: The Mummy


Next Quote:


"They show extraordinary intelligence, even problem-solving intelligence. Especially the big one. We bred eight originally, but when she came in she took over the pride and killed all but two of the others. That one... when she looks at you, you can tell she's working things out."


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Jurassic Park


"I'm gonna keep the coke and the fries but I'm gonna send this burger back. And if you put any mayonnaise on it, I'm gonna come over to your house, I'll chop your legs off, set fire to your house, and watch as you drag your bloody stumps out the door."


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

The Whole Nine Yards


"He keeps putting his testicles all over me." 
"Excuse me?" 
"You know, like octopus? Testicles?" 
"Ohhhh. Tentacles. N-T. Big Difference."


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Better Off Dead



"Shut up! Shut up you crazy bastard bird bitch!"


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

Failure To Launch


"You've come to kill me, haven't you?" 
"Yes." 
"Thank God."


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

The Princess Bride




"On one hand, Kid Rock wants to take me fishing. On the other, I have Jane, who's a real woman, who wants to get naked with me in a biblical way."


----------



## frankman (May 29, 2008)

Larry the Cable Guy; Health Inspector

Next quote:

I want to learn how to blow up shit with my mind.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Accepted! lol 




"Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyons."


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

lol


Half Baked


""PC Load Letter"? What the fuck does that mean?"
(this should be an easy one...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Office Space 



"And you know what really pisses me off is I swallowed all those cotton balls and they never even took a damn x-ray."


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Across The Universe



"Things will happen in your life that you can't stop. But that's no reason to shut out the world."


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> The Princess Bride




Nope...V For Vendetta


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Across The Universe
> 
> 
> 
> "Things will happen in your life that you can't stop. But that's no reason to shut out the world."






Now and Then




"He walked into our kitchen and was eating out of our refrigerator. I thought he was gonna eat me but he ate our daughter's corsage and then ate our goldfish!"


----------



## mrbill619 (Jul 11, 2008)

Harry and the Hendersons

Ok, this one may be easy or tough I dont know.

"NON!!"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Silent Movie


"That was pretty tricky with that accent. You oughta be on fucking TV with that accent. But what do you want with the detonators, Hans? I already used all the explosives. Or did I?"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Die Hard


"You just got killed by a Daewoo Lanos, motherfucker!"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Pineapple Express


"Pop tart wid de ketchup. She's a good."


----------



## CodiBrock (Sep 21, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> "Pop tart wid de ketchup. She's a good."



Love Guru, if I'm not mistaken?

Onto my quote!

"Don't get hot and flustered. Use a bit of mustard."
"You're a hotdog!"


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


"Oh I love living vicariously through the pain and suffering of others."


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Waitress 



"People who talk in metaphors oughta shampoo my crotch."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 23, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Waitress
> 
> 
> 
> "People who talk in metaphors oughta shampoo my crotch."


 
As Good As It Gets.

_*Dick:* I guess it looks as if you're reorganizing your records. What is this though? Chronological? _
_*Rob:* No... _
_*Dick: *[sad look] Not alphabetical... _
_*Rob:* Nope... _
_*Dick:* What? _
_*Rob:* Autobiographical. _
_*Dick:* No fucking way._


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 23, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> As Good As It Gets.
> 
> _*Dick:* I guess it looks as if you're reorganizing your records. What is this though? Chronological? _
> _*Rob:* No... _
> ...



High Fidelity


Ava: You listened to my phone calls?
Howard: No! No! No! Honey I would never do that! I'd never do that! I... I just read the transcripts, that's all.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

The Aviator


"If you were in your office right now, we'd be having this conversation face-to-face. "


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

The Bourne Ultimatum 

Next Quote:

Carole: Hey Goose you big stud!
Goose: That's me, honey.
Carole: Take me to bed or lose me forever.
Goose: Show me the way home, honey.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Top Gun.

The worst mistake that you can make is to think you're alive when really you're asleep in life's waiting room.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

Kung-fu panda


*panda steals cookies and gets caught*

Panda: Don't tell the monkey O_O


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Kung-fu panda
> 
> 
> *panda steals cookies and gets caught*
> ...



.. No?
.....


----------



## g-squared (Jan 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Top Gun.
> 
> The worst mistake that you can make is to think you're alive when really you're asleep in life's waiting room.



Waking Life

Teacher: The word is "forensics". 

Kid: Ah, fuck that. Why should we fucking have to spell forensics?

Kid: S-U-C-K-M-Y-A-S-S. Forensics.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut


"Okay Lunchbox, let's try this again. We tie you to the roof and you jump off and sail like a Spitfire passing right over the arch nemesis La Fours. You then swing up to the stage and knock out the pin. And when that's gone the stage is trashed and we go smoke a bowl. You got it? Now get your fat ass up there. And dude, don't forget your helmet. Snoogens."


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mallrats


"One day my father just said, "Goddamn it, you're seventeen, stop being a fucking dinosaur and get a job!""


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Step Brothers



"Before I can go on a date I have to eat 2 herring, collect 5 different tulips and drink a beer from a wooden shoe."


----------



## Twilley (Jan 25, 2009)

Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo

"Fear. Perhaps, Miss Ross. And loneliness, too. Yes. I feel them both. But I have lived completely once. I was so much in love. And she so much wanted a baby. My baby. I could tell from the moment she conceived that it wasn't a son I had given her, but something else. A monster, maybe. I should have put a stop to it right then, but I was curious, and that was my downfall. And as I watched this tiny life unfold, I began to imagine the horror of it, and my curiosity was replaced with compassion. But they took away my chance to cure him. Your father threw me out. I remember that day so well. Every moment. Every sensation. Walking into the house. The feeling of the handle of the knife in my hand. I knew I was doing a father's work, fulfilling a father's mercy... but then she surprised me. It was as if she and the knife merged. You cannot imagine the unbearable finality of it. And in that one moment, I took everything that was dear to me and transformed it into nothing more than a memory. "


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hulk


"Are you guys mentally challenged? Because, if you are, then I'm certified to teach you baseball."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Monster House



"Listen to me Hillary. I'm not the first guy who fell in love with a woman that he met at a restaurant who turned out to be the daughter of a kidnapped scientist only to lose her to her childhood lover who she last saw on a deserted island who then turned out fifteen years later to be the leader of the French underground."


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2009)

Top Secret


"You know, you really should watch your blood pressure. My nephew Izzy just keeled over mid-mango. Stress, it's a killer, sir. And he was a fruit bat. No meat. No blood even."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Anastasia




"You got a dream... You gotta protect it. People can't do somethin' themselves, they wanna tell you you can't do it. If you want somethin', go get it. Period."


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2009)

The Pursuit of Happyness


"It's like killing a unicorn... with, like, a bomb."


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2009)

Pineapple Express




I don't waste my time with it....when it comes I won't even notice..

......I'll be to busy lookin good


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Pineapple Express



"Son, you got a panty on your head."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2009)

Raising Arizona. Classic.

"All hail the New York Giants!"


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

Madagascar!? (I noticed it from watching it over Christmas, I'm a Giants fan hehe)

"I can bear it no longer! Goblin King! Goblin King! Wherever you may be take this child of mine far away from me!"

(My sister used to say that to me... it really freaked me out when I was little!)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Labyrinth


"Danny isn't here, Mrs. Torrance."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Labyrinth
> 
> 
> "Danny isn't here, Mrs. Torrance."


The Shining.

"I'll torture you so slowly, you'll think it's a career."


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Hudson Hawk (great flick)



"I'm 37?!"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "I'm 37?!"



If you mean it like "I'm 37, I'm not old," then Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail.



"They're all hepped-up on this superstition thing."


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

actually it was Clerks, but carry on.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> actually it was Clerks, but carry on.


Oops. :doh:

I had a feeling I wasn't reading that the way it was written.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> "They're all hepped-up on this superstition thing."



Given I kinda butted into line (wrong answer to WhiteHotRazor's quote), if no-one has this by Wednesday, I'll post the answer.


If it helps, here's some more of the scene:

*Light-haired Guy:* "Those women think we're taboo. You saw the look on their faces last night."

*Dark-haired Guy:* "You've never been taboo to a woman in your life, and you know it."

*Light-Haired Guy:* "They're all hepped-up on this superstition thing. And that..._Puah_."

*Dark-haired Guy:* "Look, I told you: If we want to get away from here, we've gotta find somebody that knows the ropes. If we find a boat, we've gotta have supplies. We'll need a friend. This is your chance."

*Light-Haired Guy:* "I saw a shark come through the reef this morning."

*Dark-haired Guy:* "Great! Hey, if those babies can come in, that means we can get out!"

*Light-Haired Guy:* "And if we don't make it, we end up like Jim."

*Dark-haired Guy*: "We'll make it. Hey, you better watch out, you'll get as jumpy as those women down there. Now cheer up. Life's just beginning, there's nothing to worry about. I'll scout around, see if I can rustle up anything. You try the girl."

*Light-Haired Guy:* "You sure got your philosophy."



Hint: It's from the fifties.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> "They're all hepped-up on this superstition thing."





FreeThinker said:


> ...if no-one has this by Wednesday, I'll post the answer.



Okay.

It's from the 1958 movie She Gods Of Shark Reef.

You can watch the whole thing *here*, if you've got about an hour and three minutes to spare.

(The dialogue I quoted occurs at about the 24-minute mark)



Next one's a bit easier:

"A bear in his natural habitat: A Studebaker!"


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

I have no dear what that's from but I now have the "Studebaker hawk" lyrics from the Frank Zappa song Billy the Mountain stuck in my head!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 5, 2009)

The Muppet Movie (one of my favorites)



"What're you doing when you're not buying stereos Nick? Finance revolutions?"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 18, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "What're you doing when you're not buying stereos Nick? Finance revolutions?"


How 'bout a little hint, Mr. Razor?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 18, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> How 'bout a little hint, Mr. Razor?



from 98, director's first feature film...British.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?



ding ding ding!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 19, 2009)

Yay! ... Love that film

Hmmm next quote!

"One more question. You're watching a stage play. A banquet is in progress. The guests are enjoying an appetizer of raw oysters. The entree consists of boiled dog..."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Yay! ... Love that film
> 
> Hmmm next quote!
> 
> "One more question. You're watching a stage play. A banquet is in progress. The guests are enjoying an appetizer of raw oysters. The entree consists of boiled dog..."



Blade Runner.

(going with an easy one for lack of imagination)

"What does God need with a starship?"


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 19, 2009)

Star Trek V The Final Frontier


"now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Spaceballs!

"Juuuust a bit outside. He tried the corner and missed."


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> "Juuuust a bit outside. He tried the corner and missed."



We seem to be stumped.

... and by 'we', I mean 'I'....

Brother, can you spare a hint?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> "Juuuust a bit outside. He tried the corner and missed."



_*Major League
*_

"You wanna know the secret to surviving air travel? After you get where you're going, take off your shoes and your socks then walk around on the rug bare foot and make fists with your toes."


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "You wanna know the secret to surviving air travel? After you get where you're going, take off your shoes and your socks then walk around on the rug bare foot and make fists with your toes."



Die Hard


_
*"No, I'm calling you a product of baboon lovin'. There's a distinction."*_


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

Home For The Holidays 


_I am not what you would call a handsome man. The good Lord chose not to bless me with... with charm, athletic ability... or a fully functional brain. You see, you're an inspriation, to all of us who... who weren't born handsome, and charming and cool, and and...
[breaks out in tears]_


----------



## Leonard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Waterboy




> Such rot, sir. Why, you're the very model of sanity! Oh, by the way, I've pressed your tights and put away your exploding gas balls.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm

_
No, you know what I do? I light a bunch of candles, and I sprawl out on my sheets, and I listen to Sting. No, I'm a guy. You give me two Popsicle sticks and a rubber band and I'll find a way to [email protected]%* it, like a filthy MacGuyver! _


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 6, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _
> No, you know what I do? I light a bunch of candles, and I sprawl out on my sheets, and I listen to Sting. No, I'm a guy. You give me two Popsicle sticks and a rubber band and I'll find a way to [email protected]%* it, like a filthy MacGuyver! _



Zack and Miri? I vaguely remember the "Popsicle sticks" part.




> Tell me, did you run away from your parents, or did they run away from you?


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 8, 2010)

'Pitch Black'



umm....




> "Do you know how many times a week I go without lunch because some bitch borrows my lunch money? Y'know, any halfway decent girl can rob me blind, because I'm too torqued up to say no. "


:happy::happy:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 17, 2010)

Sixteen Candles? (Anthony Michael Hall's character)

Quote: "I drink your milkshake.... I drink it up!"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2010)

There Will Be Blood




*Lawyer:* "...my friend... Thao Vang Lor. On the condition that you don't chop-top the roof like one of those beaners, don't paint any idiotic flames on it like some white trash hillbilly, and don't put a big, gay spoiler on the rear end like you see on all the other zipperheads' cars. It just looks like hell. If you can refrain from doing any of that... it's yours."


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 17, 2010)

Gran Torino!!! 

"Marcy Dalgren-Frost. Dalgren is my maiden name, Frost is my married name. I'm single again but I've never bothered to lose the Frost, and I get compliments on the hypen!"

"Sure ya would, sure ya would"

SAME MOVIE, DIFFERENT SCENE:

"Is there a big sexy guy in here?"


I *LOVE* this thread!!! xoxo


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Gran Torino!!!
> 
> "Marcy Dalgren-Frost. Dalgren is my maiden name, Frost is my married name. I'm single again but I've never bothered to lose the Frost, and I get compliments on the hypen!"
> 
> ...



Uncle Buck


Quote: 
There are only four questions of value in life.
What is sacred?
Of what is the spirit made of?
What is worth living for?
What is worth dying for?
The answer to each is the same. Only love.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Juan DeMarco



_"You don't let a guy like Papi down, or you'll get one of these. The Cold Shoulder, the Frenzied Eyebrow, the Grimace of Doom, the Sneer of Despair, the Crippling Wince of Guilt, the Scowl of Impending Wrath, and worst of all, the Nostril Flare of Total Rejection."_


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 18, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _"You don't let a guy like Papi down, or you'll get one of these. The Cold Shoulder, the Frenzied Eyebrow, the Grimace of Doom, the Sneer of Despair, the Crippling Wince of Guilt, the Scowl of Impending Wrath, and worst of all, the Nostril Flare of Total Rejection."_



The Emperor's New Groove 2 



Person 1: "We're really worried about this affair with your boss."
Person 2: "I don't know why you're both so worried... So, I bop him for a couple of years, get his job when he gets his hands caught in the vault, do a black mink ad, retire in utter disgrace, then write a best seller and be a fabulous host on my own talk show... "


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 18, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> The Emperor's New Groove 2
> Person 1: "We're really worried about this affair with your boss."
> Person 2: "I don't know why you're both so worried... So, I bop him for a couple of years, get his job when he gets his hands caught in the vault, do a black mink ad, retire in utter disgrace, then write a best seller and be a fabulous host on my own talk show... "



*St. Elmo's Fire*
_

"Hello? What number are you calling? You've dialed the wrong number! Sorry? What good is that? How can you ever repay the last thirty seconds you have stolen from my life? I hate you, your husband, your children, and your relatives!" _


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 18, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> *St. Elmo's Fire*
> _
> 
> "Hello? What number are you calling? You've dialed the wrong number! Sorry? What good is that? How can you ever repay the last thirty seconds you have stolen from my life? I hate you, your husband, your children, and your relatives!" _




OOH OH!! That John Waters movie!!!! Darn what is it called again???


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 19, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> OOH OH!! That John Waters movie!!!! Darn what is it called again???



Desperate Living.... 




"If our Lord wasn't testing us, how would you account for the proliferation, these days, of this obscene rock and roll music, with its gospel of easy sexuality and relaxed morality?"


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 19, 2010)

_Footloose_



_"Shave and a haircut... shave... and a... hair... cut..."_


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _"Shave and a haircut... shave... and a... hair... cut..."_



*"TWO BIIIIITS!!"*

-- from Who Framed Roger Rabbit?



"There is no terrible way to win. There is only winning."


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2010)

FreeThinker said:


> "There is no terrible way to win. There is only winning."


 
Grand Prix


I like to imagine Jesus in like, a tuxedo t-shirt, cos it says like..I wanna be formal, but I wanna party too.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I like to imagine Jesus in like, a tuxedo t-shirt, cos it says like..I wanna be formal, but I wanna party too.


Haha, Talladega Nights. :blush:


"Let Polly do the printing!"


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 19, 2010)

Carrie said:


> "Let Polly do the printing!"



Jaws! (The first, o'course)

Loo: "What was that? This is not a chawade. We need total concentwation."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2010)

The Kentucky Fried Movie



"I love you every minute. I love you more than band music and cookie-making."


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 20, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> "I love you every minute. I love you more than band music and cookie-making."





" Oh Ron, there are literally thousands of other men that I should be with instead, but I am 72 percent sure that I love you. "


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2010)

HI .. you forgot to type -- "The Other Sister"




Aust99 said:


> " Oh Ron, there are literally thousands of other men that I should be with instead, but I am 72 percent sure that I love you. "




Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


"You know him too? That fucking guy. Made this flick "16 Candles" right? Not bad it's got tits in it, but no bush. Of course Ebert over here don't give a shit about that stuff cause he's all in love with this John Hughes guy and rents every one of his movies. Fucking "Breakfast Club" all these stupid kids actually show up to detention, fucking "Weird Science" where this one chick wants to take off her gear and get down, but aw, no she don't cause it's a PG movie, and then there's "Pretty In Pink" which I can't watch with this tubby muthafucker any more, because everytime we get to the part where the red head hooks up with her dream guy, he starts sobbin' like a little eight-year-old with a skinned knee and shit. And nothing is worse then watching a fat man weep."


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2010)

Dogma? I love that movie!



"Every time I try to read the Bible... and Jesus... the one with all the words in red... I open my Bible to that New Testimony and see all that red and I just give up. Jesus was talkin' way too much."


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> "Every time I try to read the Bible... and Jesus... the one with all the words in red... I open my Bible to that New Testimony and see all that red and I just give up. Jesus was talkin' way too much."



A: Diary of a Mad Black Woman


Quote: Summer romances begin for all kinds of reasons, but when all is said and done, they have one thing in common. They're shooting stars, a spectacular moment of light in the heavens, fleeting glimpse of eternity, and in a flash they're gone.


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 21, 2010)

_The Notebook_ 


_"We can't stop here; this is bat country!"_


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _"We can't stop here; this is bat country!"_



Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas

"What do tigers dream of when they take their little tiger snooze? Do they dream of mauling zebras, or Halle Berry in her Catwoman suit? Don't you worry your pretty striped head, we're gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed. And then we're gonna find our best friend Doug, and then we're gonna give him a best friend hug. Doug, Doug, oh, Doug, Dougie, Dougie, Doug, Doug! But if he's been murdered by crystal meth tweakers...well then we're shit out of luck."


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 21, 2010)

SMA413 said:


> "What do tigers dream of when they take their little tiger snooze? Do they dream of mauling zebras, or Halle Berry in her Catwoman suit? Don't you worry your pretty striped head, we're gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed. And then we're gonna find our best friend Doug, and then we're gonna give him a best friend hug. Doug, Doug, oh, Doug, Dougie, Dougie, Doug, Doug! But if he's been murdered by crystal meth tweakers...well then we're shit out of luck."



The Hangover

"It's like going on a date with a Chatty Cathy doll. I expect you have a little string on your chest, you know, that I pull out and have to snap back. Except I wouldn't pull it out and snap it back - you would. Agh! Agh! Agh! Agh!"


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tmhays87 said:


> "It's like going on a date with a Chatty Cathy doll. I expect you have a little string on your chest, you know, that I pull out and have to snap back. Except I wouldn't pull it out and snap it back - you would. Agh! Agh! Agh! Agh!"



Planes, Trains, and Automobiles

"This is lies. We are liars. Think about it. Why do people buy cards? It's not because they want to say how they feel. People buy cards because they can't say they feel or are afraid to. And we provide the service that let's them off the hook. You know what? I say to hell with it. Let's level with America. Or at least let them speak for themselves. Right?"


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 21, 2010)

SMA413 said:


> "This is lies. We are liars. Think about it. Why do people buy cards? It's not because they want to say how they feel. People buy cards because they can't say they feel or are afraid to. And we provide the service that let's them off the hook. You know what? I say to hell with it. Let's level with America. Or at least let them speak for themselves. Right?"



500 Days of Summer 


"Did no one come to save me just because they missed me? "


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 22, 2010)

DameQ said:


> "Did no one come to save me just because they missed me? "



Was that Jack Sparrow in one of the "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies? Can't remember which one.

"There are dinner jackets and there are dinner jackets; this is the latter. And I need you looking like a man who belongs at that table."


----------



## Carrie (Jan 22, 2010)

Tmhays87 said:


> "There are dinner jackets and there are dinner jackets; this is the latter. And I need you looking like a man who belongs at that table."


Casino Royale. 


"I swear to God, I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, 'shenanigans'."


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 22, 2010)

Carrie said:


> "I swear to God, I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, 'shenanigans'."



Super Troopers.

Quote: 
"Wait a minute "Blank". Are you telling me, that my mom, has the hots for me?"


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Casino Royale.
> 
> 
> "I swear to God, I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, 'shenanigans'."



Hey Farva, what's the name of that restaurant with all the goofy shit on the walls?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Hey Farva, what's the name of that restaurant with all the goofy shit on the walls?



Another good quote from Super Troopers. 



Quote:
"Wait a minute "Blank". Are you telling me, that my mom, has the hots for me?"


That one is ... Back To The Future 


_
"Just a nip. Popped down to the pub for a pint. Bit of all
right. Going to arrest a man for that? Going to detain a blighter
for enjoying his whiskey?"_


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Another good quote from Super Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that "Hot Fuzz"?



> Oh God Mother, Blood, BLOOD!


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 23, 2010)

Norman Bates, from _Psycho_. 


_"There are some who call me... Tim!"_


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 23, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _"There are some who call me... Tim!"_




Monty Python Holy Grail


Quote: Big bottoms, big bottoms, talk about mudflaps, my girls got em.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 23, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> Quote: Big bottoms, big bottoms, talk about mudflaps, my girls got em.



Spinal Tap! :bow:


"Course there is one good thing, when one was young, one could play along the corridors. I used to ride my pony up and down this corridor when I was young, then I grew up, got drunk, and fell off!"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

The Great Race




_"The last time I wore skates, they had Barbies on them." _


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _"The last time I wore skates, they had Barbies on them." _



Whip It!

"Nobody panics when things go according to plan. Even if the plan is horrifying."


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 28, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Whip It!
> 
> "Nobody panics when things go according to plan. Even if the plan is horrifying."



_The Dark Knight_

"Bloody Romans, no sense of humor."


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 28, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> "Bloody Romans, no sense of humor."



~Life of Brian~


"That techno-rock you guys listen to is gutless."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

Valley Girl


_You take a look at her. Cause once you step on that bus you aint got your mama no more. You got your brothers on the team and you got your daddy. You know who your daddy is, doncha? Gary, if you want to play on this football team, you answer me when I ask you who is your daddy? Who's your daddy, Gary? Who's your daddy?_


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 5, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _You take a look at her. Cause once you step on that bus you aint got your mama no more. You got your brothers on the team and you got your daddy. You know who your daddy is, doncha? Gary, if you want to play on this football team, you answer me when I ask you who is your daddy? Who's your daddy, Gary? Who's your daddy?_



Remember the Titans 

"Deeply! Deeply! You passed on deeply, which was your word, which means you couldn't have meant it! So you're a fraud, that's it!" One of my favorite movies!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

Truly Madly Deeply





_Yeah! I want a fried chicken dinner with gravy on the taters, I want to shit in your hat, and I got to have Mae West sit on my face, because I am one horny motherfucker! _


----------



## Micara (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _Yeah! I want a fried chicken dinner with gravy on the taters, I want to shit in your hat, and I got to have Mae West sit on my face, because I am one horny motherfucker! _



Haha! The Green Mile

"I've dated enough narcissistically neurotic men to know that you are all just a pack of roving babies in search of a giant teat from which to suck the lifeblood out of me until I am a hollow shell.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

200 Cigarettes


_Well... I told her I preferred books to dolls, boots to ballet slippers and that my idea of a family vacation was for all of us to go work on the Alaskan pipeline. _


----------

